# Der Anfang ist gemacht! Wie weiter?



## SKIPPI (19. Mai 2014)

Hallo ihr Lieben,

ick bin ne norddeutsche Dirn und möcht mi nu mien Wunsch von` Teich erfüll`n! 

Dafür hoffe ich auf eure Unterstützung, denn so wirklich weiß ich nicht was ich tue... 

Angefangen wurde mit dem Aushub von eines kreisrunden Loches von 1,60m im Durchmesser und einem Meter tiefe. Nun soll es an die Ufergestaltung gehen und da fängt es schon an... Macht man da immer so "Terrassen", oder kann man auch einfach schräg hoch laufen? (Und den ausgebuddelten Lehm, kann man den noch wieder verwenden später im Teich?)
Wenn ich gerne Fische hätte, was sollte ich da als nächstes beachten? Lieber tiefer, oder breiter/länger? 
Das Loch befindet sich auf der West-Seite des Hauses, ist das überhaupt geeignet für Fische, oder brauchen sie mehr Sonnenlicht?

 
Ich weiß nicht, ob ihr was erkennen könnt, aber rot sind Terrasse und Wege, blau der Bereich mit 1,60m Durchmesser und 1m Tiefe, hellgrün dachte ich so 40cm tief und dunkelgrün 20cm tief. Bin ich auf dem richtigen Weg?

Liebe Grüße und Danke für eure Antworten!


----------



## Gartenteichumbauer (19. Mai 2014)

Liebe norddeutsche Dirn, 

magst Du es wirklich alles so Kugelrund zu machen? 

Es Gibt verschiedene Ansichten und ich bin zufrieden, wenn alles möglichst natürlich aussieht. 
Du musst beachten, dass Dein Tein nicht einstürzt. Du machst steile Wände um das Leben Deiner Fische zu ermöglichen. 
Du musst sehen, dass der Wasserdruck geringer ist als der von Regendurchnäster Erde. 

Ich hab das schon getestet, stimmt wirklich  

Also Beton muss ran. 

Grüße

Thomas


----------



## SKIPPI (19. Mai 2014)

Hallo Thomas 

Beton? 

Das ganze "muss" nicht steil, aber ich musste ja irgendwie anfangen, also erstmal in die Tiefe dachte ich, dann ist das Schlimmste geschafft. ;-) Nun wollte ich mich nach außen arbeiten, weiß aber nicht recht wie... Sollte ich jetzt einfach mit einer Neigung von x Grad das ganze auslaufen lassen, oder in Treppenstufen so wie man es bei diesen Fertigwannen im Baumarkt immer sieht?


----------



## Gartenteichumbauer (19. Mai 2014)

Sieh es mal so, wenn Du einen nach allen Seiten hin flach auslaufenden Teich baust, passiert eigentlich nichts. 
Setzt Du eine Zylinder in die Erde und es regnet stark, wird die Erde den Zylinder unter sich begraben. Das kann Jahre dauern aber warscheinlich Gesetz, dass es passieren wir. 

Drum ist es wichtig von vornherein richtig zu planen. Alle Hobby-Gartenteichler haben Ihre Planungsfehler gemacht und zum Teil mit viel Aufwand wieder in Ordnung gebracht.

Grüße

Thomas


----------



## lotta (19. Mai 2014)

Hallo Skippi, erstmal und herzlich Willkommen im Forum.
Wenn du viele Pflanzen im Teich haben möchtest(was auch für die Wasserqualität , nur von Vorteil sein wird),
würde ich an deiner Stelle, einige Terrassen mit einplanen.
Außerdem kann ich dir aus eigener Erfahrung sagen,
mach das Loch lieber größer und vor allem tiefer, wenn du Fische halten möchtest.
Lies dich mal durch die verschiedenen Teichbauthreads, da lernst du so Einiges.
Viel Erfolg bei deinem Teichbau


----------



## SKIPPI (19. Mai 2014)

Hallo Bine 

Ja, ich bin schon fleißig am stöbern! Ein Teich im Querschnitt wäre mal toll, aber sowas habe ich noch nicht gefunden... Auf dem kleinen Bild oben erkennt man wie die Wege laufen. Dieser Platz steht mir zur Verfügung. Es ist also doch etwas begrenzt. Morgen werde ich mal den Spaten schwingen und schauen was sich so machen lässt. 

Ich lese immer wieder von einer "Fausregel", oder "Formel" zur Berechnung von wieviel Fisch in wieviel Wasser und das diese nicht anzuwenden ist. Was sagt mir das also? Gar nichts...  Wie stellt man es also an? Erstmal den Teich bauen, oder erst die Fische aussuchen und dann den Teich an deren Bedürfnisse anpassen?

Es erschlägt mich grad alles etwas, wenn ich ehrlich bin...


----------



## lotta (19. Mai 2014)

Kann ich gut verstehen, 
mir erging es zu Anfangs nicht anders,
aber lesen, lesen und nochmals lesen, 
das hilft schon ein wenig und schafft mehr Sicherheit.
Lies einfach mal quer durch die Teichbaugeschichten,
da wirst du auf all die, von uns gemachten Fehler, stoßen und kannst sie somit vielleicht vermeiden.
Ich drücke dir die Daumen und freue mich auf weitere Berichte, von deinem Vorankommen.
Liebe Grüße Bine
(wie heißt du denn noch, außer Skippi?)


----------



## ina1912 (20. Mai 2014)

Hallo Skippi,
herzlich willkommen bei den Teichliebhabern! 
Bitte fang nicht ohne genügend Informationen an zu buddeln, sonst machst Du es zweimal...
Wenn Du wirklich Fische möchtest,  solltest Du so groß bauen wie Platz und Geldbeutel es zulassen und dann ausgehend von dieser dabei herausgekommenen Teichgroesse die Fische auswählen. 
Zum Teichprofil gibt es sicher unzahlige Varianten. Dazu ein paar Grundsätze: 
keine bis unten durchgängige Schräge, in so einem "Bombenkrater" rutscht alles nach unten. Stufenförmig anlegen, und zwar Tiefzone zum frostfreien Überwintern der Fische mind 1,20 bis 1,40m tief und ausreich3nd breit, dann eine so um die 70 cm tiefe Zone für die Seerosen und verschiedene Unterwasserpflanzen. Diese Zone muss nicht zwingend ringsherum gehen, da es so viel Pflanzenauswahl für diese Tiefe nicht gibt. Viel mehr gibt es für den flachen Bereich so 10 bis 20 cm tief, diese Zone kann etwas Platz beanspruchen und könnte an einer stelle ohne mitteltiefe Zone direkt steil ins Tiefe wechseln, das schafft den Fischen mehr Schwimmraum. Beachten solltest Du dabei,  dass die Stufen ein leichtes Gefälle zum Teichrand hin haben, um Steine und Substrat zu halten.  Außerdem würde ich den Bereich, von dem aus man so täglich in den Teich schaut, nur mit ganz flachbleibenden Gewächsen bepflanzen, sonst versperren sie Dir die Sicht auf den Schwimmbereich, wenn sie zu hoch wachsen.
lg Ina


----------



## SKIPPI (20. Mai 2014)

Guten Morgen 

Lieben Dank, Ina, das ist doch mal was womit man arbeiten kann! 

Bine, ich habe deinen Rat beherzigt und noch die halbe Nacht gelesen und die Enttäuschung ist schon sehr groß.... "Teiche" von Nachbarn und Freunden haben mir völlig falsche Vorstellungen eingebracht... Und dabei hätte ich so gerne Fische gehabt.

Ich hänge euch mal Bilder an, dann seht ihr was mein Problem ist. Nämlich der zur Verfügung stehende Platz. Rechts steht das Haus und links gehts den Abhang zur Straße runter. 
(Und diese elenden alten Wurzeln machen es auch nicht leichter )


----------



## ina1912 (20. Mai 2014)

Ach so, noch vergessen:
Du fragtest nach der Lage und Form des Teiches...
Westseite ist schön,  da kannsr Du den Teich am Abend bei Sonnenuntergang genießen.  Sonne ist ein zweischneidiges Schwert; gegen das Aufheizen des Wassers im Sommer und die damit einhergehende Sauerstoffknappheit für die Fische wäre eine mehrstündige Beschattung angebracht, volle Sonne also ungünstig.  Nur ganztägig Schatten behindert natürlich wieder das Pflanzenwachstum; besonders die Seerosen lieben viele Sonnenstunden. Finde die goldene Mitte!
Die kugelrunde Form ist sicher Geschmackssache,  sollte halt optisch zu Haus und Garten passen, ob eher formal oder organische Formen. Mehr Länge ist schöner für die Fische als Sprintstrecke. Außerdem an Deinen eigenen Ruecken denken! Wenn rund, dann so dass Du von uberall mit dem Kescher bis zur Mitte kommst, das ist bei länglichen Teichen einfacher mit der Pflege. Und last but not least: die Abmessungen der Folien , die im Angebot sind, wuerde ich vor dem Ausbuddeln recherchieren. Anschweissen hinterher ist doof!
am besten vorher grob ueberschlagen, Länge und Breite, jeweils Luftlinie gemessen PLUS JEWEILS die zweifache Tiefe (an der tiefsten Stelle). Wenn das Loch da ist mit den Stufen, zur Sicherheit noch mal ne Schnur zum Nachmessen der Länge und Breite über alle Stufen legen, bevor geschnitten wird. Grosszuegig Überstand lassen und nicht zu zeitig abschneiden.... so mehr fällt mir zu den Grundsätzen erst einmal nicht ein...
lg ina


----------



## SKIPPI (20. Mai 2014)

Ja, in die Läge geht! Die Breite und damit Stufen zur Seite sind eher das Problem. 

Himmel, bin ich froh, dass ich mich angemeldet habe hier bei euch! Das wäre ja völliger Quatsch geworden. 

Und danke auch für die Formel zum Folie ausmessen! Die ist Gold wert!


----------



## SKIPPI (20. Mai 2014)

Ach und noch mal wegen der Form: Es soll nicht "kreisrund" werden. Das Loch ist doch nur der Anfang... Ich habe mal eine Schnur gelegt und hoffe ihr könnt es erkennen. So, oder so ähnlich (länger, kürzer, breiter) soll die Form nachher sein.


----------



## ina1912 (20. Mai 2014)

Freut mich, dass es nützlich war... die Form sieht doch gut aus! leider hab ich hier kein Grafikprogramm, sonst würde ich mal ein Profil zeichnen. Aber bei länglicher Form könntest Du zB steile Seitenwände auf den langen Seiten machen und die Stufen nur an den kurzen Seiten... bringt ne Menge mehr Volumen. Und Volumen ist der heilige Gral aller Fischfreunde


----------



## lotharw (20. Mai 2014)

hallo SKIPPI,

ich habe auch mal einen zu kleinen Goldfischteich gebaut und bin dann zu Koi umgestiegen.
Das Ergebniss war dann eine allährliche Vergrößerungs- und Umbauaktion.
Die Fische vermehrten sich rasant,so mußte der Teich und Filter immer wieder verbessert/vergrößert werden.

Baue einmal aber richtig,sehe alle möglichkeiten vor,zb.Filter und Bodenablauf.
Nachträglich etwas einbauen ist meist ein größere Aktion und nicht immer von Erfolg gekrönt.

Weiterhin noch viel Spaß beim graben. 

Mfg
Lothar


----------



## Gartenteichumbauer (20. Mai 2014)

Hallo Skippi,

Bitteschön:
 

Jede Steilwand braucht unbedingt eine Absicherung aus Beton oder sonstwie. Es hat aber immer den Nachteil, wenn es Dir geht wie Lothar mußt Du mit dem Presslufthammer rann und den Teich auf die Deponie bringen. 

Lothar hat ganz Recht, aber ich glaube nicht, dass es jemandem gelungen ist seinen 1. Teich zu aller Zufriedenheit anzulegen. Es gibt immer wwas zu verbessern und zu verändern. Das haben Teiche irgenwie so an sich. 

Grüße

Thomas


----------



## SKIPPI (20. Mai 2014)

Ihr seid echt klasse!  euch alle! 

Also einfach auch von den Möglichkeiten her wird es wohl eine Kombination aus Querschnitt 1 und 3 werden. In der Länge ist 3 kein Problem, aber eben in der Breite. Wäre das ein akzeptabler Kompromiss?

Einen Bodenablauf... hm... Da wir am Hang wohnen ginge das vermutlich sogar ganz gut. Nur ich denke im Fall der Fälle tut es auch eine Pumpe. (Hat hier jeder Nachbar im Keller. Lehm und Grundwasserproblem.)

Pumpe ist überhaupt das Stichwort. Hab mal so ein wenig leihenhaft rumgeschaut und tendiere da zu einer Oase AquaMax Eco Classic in nachher passender Größe. Was meint ihr dazu? Bei den Pumpen steht immer "sehr geringer Stromverbrauch", aber keine genaue Angabe leider. Was verbraucht so ein Teil ungefähr? Ich habe so gar keine Vorstellung...  Bachlauf ist nicht geplant, sondern bisher eher ein ruhiger kleiner Teich mit vielleicht einem Solar betriebenen Sprudeldingsi.


----------



## ina1912 (20. Mai 2014)

Der Querschnitt 3 sieht gut aus, aber wie Du schon sagtest nicht ringsherum.  Vielleicht nur wenn man von der Laengsseite her schaut. Und mit steilen Seitenwänden meinte ich keine 90° Winkel, denn da gibt es in der Tat Probleme mit der Stabilität. Ich meinte vielmehr steil ohne die mittlere Stufe, also direkt von der flachen Sumpfzone abwärts in die Tiefwasserzone bis zum Maximum. Leichte Schräge sollte die Wand aber haben. Zu der Filtertechnik kommen hier sicher noch die Experten zu Wort, nur soviel: ein Solarsprudeldings reicht bei Fischbesatz nicht! Das ist nett für Wasser spiele und Bachlaeufe. Aber zu schwach für eine ordentliche Umwälzung.
lg ina


----------



## SKIPPI (20. Mai 2014)

Na dann warten wir mal gespannt auf die Technikexperten

Der Feierabend ist da und so kann es hoffentlich gleich weitergehen mit dem Aushub!


----------



## SKIPPI (20. Mai 2014)

Soooo  Wenn ihr das abnickt, dann würd ich das gerne so lassen wollen. 

Tatsächlich hat das Ganze jetzt eine Länge von 5 Metern, die breiteste Stelle hat 2,40m und die schmalste 1,80m. 
Der Umlaufende Rand ist 30cm breit und 20cm tief. Die Stufe vorne hat 50cm Tiefe, der Übergang nach hinten ebenfalls, der hintere Teil ist 60cm tief und an der tiefsten Stelle haben wir etwas mehr als einen Meter Tiefe. 

Grade zerbreche ich mir den Kopf wieviel Liter da jetzt wohl reingehen...


----------



## lotta (20. Mai 2014)

Hey Skippi, 
da hast du ja tapfer gebuddelt
Ich würde an deiner Stelle, 
die Engstelle lieber etwas breiter machen, du wirst es später sicher nicht bereuen
und alles noch n bischen tiefer, wenn es dir gelingt. Du könntest dort ja vielleicht steiler abfallen .
(Ich konnte leider nicht tiefer, weil drunter Grundwasser und unendlich dicke Baumwurzeln kommen, ich würde aber was drum gebben, wenn es machbar wäre.)
Ich sags dir nur, damit du nicht in einem Jahr , erneut das Buddeln anfangen musst.
Weiterhin viel Energie und Freude beim Teichbau


----------



## Michael H (20. Mai 2014)

SKIPPI schrieb:


> Wenn ich gerne Fische hätte, was sollte ich da als nächstes beachten? Lieber tiefer, oder breiter/länger?



Dann mal ein Hallo auch von mir und viel Spasssss bei den Teichverrückten

Wenn ich du wäre , und in der Bau-Phase würde ich auf jeden Fall noch Größen und Tiefer bauen . Weil fast jeder hier , hat schon Minimum 2 mal gebaut  . Deswegen Versuche so groß wie es geht zu bauen , spätestens deine Fische wenn sie dann mal kommen ( und glaub mir sie werden kommen ) werden es dir danken .

P.S. Tzäää Bine war schneller ...........


----------



## Patrick K (20. Mai 2014)

Hallo

schau das die Stufen nach aussen abfallen , damit der Sand auch dort liegen bleibt
ungefähr so:
 


Gruss Patrick


----------



## SKIPPI (20. Mai 2014)

Breiter geht es wirklich nicht, da sind die Kapazitäten ausgeschöpft. Aber man könnte überlegen in Richtung der geplanten Terrasse noch ein wenig zu erweitern. 

Nach ersten groben Berechnungen der aktuellen Lage komme ich auf ca. 3000L Fassungsvermögen. Da würde ich behaupten das sollte doch grundsätzlich langen?!

Patrick, das wurde grob schon gemacht. Aber ich werde da noch mal sauber mit dem Spaten langarbeiten! Danke für den Tipp!


----------



## Patrick K (20. Mai 2014)

Schau vorm befüllen auf die Wasseruhr ,die ist genauer 

Gruss Patrick


----------



## SKIPPI (20. Mai 2014)

Hihi, ja, das werd ich! 

Aber ich hätte es gerne vorher schon gewusst 

Wenn alles läuft wie ich es gerne hätte, dann wird morgen Folie besorgt! Dachte an Bauhaus... Und dann Flies, oder Sand, oder beides unter die Folie? Und auf die Folie dann gleich Teicherde ¿ (Ironie) und dann Wasser, oder erst Wasser und dann Erde? Und anschließend muss das Ganze wohl zwei, drei Tage stehen bis sich das ganze Erdzeugs gesetzt hat, oder?


----------



## lotta (20. Mai 2014)

Skippi,
mach  bloß keine Teicherde, in den Teich !
Bringt viel zuviele Nährstoffe rein....
Da kommen sicher noch weitere Antworten drauf


----------



## Daniel2311 (20. Mai 2014)

Hallo, 
also der korrekte Aufbau wäre Sand, Vlies und dann die Folie. Am besten ist es du füllst die Erde Stück für Stück beim befüllen an und deckst sie mit kieseln ab.Das pflanzen macht sich dabei auch leichter.
Es wird allerdings empfohlen keine Teicherde zu nehmen sondern ein Sand-Lehmgemisch.
Hast du jetzt schon eine Idee was Filter und Fischbesatz angeht?

MfG


----------



## Gartenteichumbauer (20. Mai 2014)

Skippi legt ein ganz schönes Tempo vor... 

Liebe Skippi, nichts darf Deine Folie durchbohren.  

Stell ersteinmal eine glatte Oberfläche her.  
Frei von Steinen, Wurzeln etc. 

Wenn Du so einfach Folie ins Loch wirfst, wird sie von den Wurzeln durchbohrt. (so habe ich es zumindest auf Deinen Buddelbildern gesehen) 

Fließ ist nicht das Allheilmittel gegen spitze Gegenstände. 

Ich denk Du bist in Deinem Enthusiasmus ein wenig flott dabei. 

Grüße

Thomas, der Dir Deinen Enthusiasmus nicht nehmen will.


----------



## SKIPPI (20. Mai 2014)

Danke, ihr Lieben, für die immer so zügigen Antworten 

Ja, WENN denn erstmal der Ehrgeiz da ist, dann wird hier auch durchgeackert! Heute bis vor einer Stunde. Hab noch mal die Ebenen nachgearbeitet, damit sie nach außen hin abschüssiger sind und die "Nicht Teicherde" auch da bleibt wo sie soll. 

Lehm wurde ja genügend ausgehoben und Sand ist auch fix besorgt. Das gefällt mir daher auch viel besser als Teicherde die erst noch irgendwo gekauft werden müsste. Die Wurzeln sind wirklich ein Graus! Mit der Axt musste ihnen zu Leibe gerückt werden! Da muss ich morgen dann mal sehen wie ich die bündig abgeschnitten ¿ (Ironie) bekomme. 

Was den Filter angeht habe ich noch überhaupt keine Vorstellung. Da bin ich noch nicht schlauer geworden. Ich glaube fast, dass ich erstmal Pflanzen einsetzen werde und dann mal schauen wie sich das ganze ohne Hilfe entwickelt. Wenn Wasser drinnen ist in dem Loch, dann weiß ich auch genau wie viel und welche Fische da in Frage kommen. 

Und dann muss ich mich zu den Fischen noch mal belesen. Zu wievielen man sie zusammen halten sollte, wie die so mit ihrem Zuhause umgehen und so weiter. So kleine A****löcher die mir sämtliche Pflanzen auffuttern, oder andere unschöne Verhaltensweisen möcht ich nämlich eigentlich nicht haben.


----------



## RKurzhals (21. Mai 2014)

Hallo Skippi,
das sieht schon mal gut aus, wie Dein Teich wird. Ich würde Dir empfehlen, auch ein "Steilufer" an einer zugänglichen Stelle anzulegen. An dieser Stelle kannst Du das teichleben beobachten, und siehst nicht nur die Randbepflanzung. Für das Teichprofil ist das toll, weil auf die gleiche Fläche mehr Volumen geht, und der nicht zugefrorene Bereich im Winter größer ist (nicht nur nett für Fische, auch Amphibien). Ein Steilufer lohnt sich auch an schwer zugänglichen Stellen, weil dann dort weniger Pflanzen wachsen, und man auch die Kapillarsperre pflegeleichter gestalten kann. Je tiefer ein Teich, und je höher der Anteil des Tiefenbereichs, um so unempfindlicher wird er nämlich auch gegen Temperaturschwankungen. Das ist für die Einstellung biologischer Gleichgewichte von Vorteil. Hinsichtlich des Pflanzenwuchses kann das nachteilig sein, weil ein tiefer Teich langsamer im Frühjahr warm wird. In diesem Fall bist Du aber mit einer "kompakten" Pflanzzone viel besser dran.
Meine Empfehlung in kurz: kein langweilig gleichmäßig abgestufter Teichrand! Die paar Euro in Mehrkosten an Folie, und der (wirklich kurzzeitige) Stress beim Folienverlegen lohnen sich! Pflanzen wachsen am liebsten in einen breiten Beet, und nicht im kleinen Blumentopf. So ist's auch im Teich - klare Bereiche, so groß wie möglich die Fläche, und nich ein paar Literchen Tiefenbereich, sondern etwa die Hälfte!


----------



## SKIPPI (21. Mai 2014)

Guten Morgen Rolf, 

"zugänglich sind nur die kurzen Seiten und die in Richtung Haus. Auf der anderen Seite ist ein Abhang zur Straße runter. In Richtung Haus kann man unmöglich noch was wegnehmen. Da muss irgendwann noch mal wegen der Drainage gebuddelt werden. Und an den kurzen Seiten will ich ordentlich was einpflanzen. 
Aber es gibt Überlegungen die geplante Terrasse irgendwo dicht dran laufen zu lassen. Vielleicht auch ein kleiner Steg an der engen Stelle..?! 
Die ganze Entstehung ist ja aber ein Prozess... we will see...


----------



## ina1912 (21. Mai 2014)

Hallo Skippi!
Hut ab, da hast Du ja schnell gebuddelt!
Schöne Form, das wird mit Bepflanzung und Steg bzw Brücke sehr nett aussehen! Die 20cm-zone läuft bisher rundherum, wenn ich das richtig erkenne? Ich würde die lieber an der engen Stelle in der Mitte wegnehmen, denn Pflanzflaeche hast Du ausreichend geschaffen für die Sumpfpflanzen. Lass es dort liebet gleich ins Tiefe abfallen, zumindest was sich später unter dem Steg befindet, denn diese zusaetzliche Stufe ist da drunter zu nix nuetze, ausser den Fischen Schwimmraum zu nehmen.
und: weiter so, ist spannend zuzusehen, u d wir wollen alles fotodokumentiert haben!, 
lg ina


----------



## Gartenteichumbauer (21. Mai 2014)

Hallo Skippi, 

nochmal die Warnung vor Steilufern. 
 

Wie gesagt, ich habe es getestet. Es klappt sehr gut. Mein Steilufer hat sich ganz langsam nach vorne geneigt. 
Bevor es den Zustand erreicht hatte, das man es nicht mehr betreten konnte, habe ich den Betonmischer rangeholt und alles schön mit Beton gemacht. 

Es war enorm aufwendig dies bei gefülltem Teich zu machen. Es hat mich geärgert, es nicht vorher gemacht zu haben. 

Aber wie schon gesagt, Projekt Teich hört nie auf, wenn man einmal damit angefangen hat. 

Du kanns auch mal nach eingestürzten Teichen suchen, ich glaube das Thema gabs hier ab und an mal.

Grüße

Thomas


----------



## SKIPPI (21. Mai 2014)

Es ist erstaunlich wie ihr mir Schubkarre für Schubkarre mehr Volumen entlockt! 

Lieber Thomas, so steil ist es hier nicht. Schau:


----------



## Gartenteichumbauer (21. Mai 2014)

... ich meinte ja nur, weil es die Empfehlung gab das ganze noch steiler zu machen.

Grüße 

Thomas


----------



## SKIPPI (21. Mai 2014)

Ich habe große Angst vor Einsturz! Hoffe das haut jetzt so hin! 

Könnt ihr einen Shop für Wasserpflanzen empfehlen? Dann würd ich mal stöbern gehen.


----------



## Daniel2311 (21. Mai 2014)

Hallo,
Im Bereich Wasserpflanzen kann ich Naturagart oder Nymphaion empfehlen. War bis jetzt immer super einfach und schöne Pflanzen habe ich auch immer bekommen.

MfG


----------



## Tanny (21. Mai 2014)

Hallo Skippi, 
 von mir auch ein nachträgliches, herzliches "Hallo" ... so von Norddeutsch zu Norddeutsch 

Fachliche Tips kann ich Dir zwar nicht geben, weil ich eher so der Typ bin: 
Idee....erstmal machen (möglichst sofort!)....dann schauen...und hoffen, daß es funktioniert"...
...wenn ja: ...und wenn nein: 

Aber ich bewundere aufrichtig das Tempo, das zu vorlegst - besonders beim Buddeln.....und für meine 
Laienaugen sieht das schon richtig toll aus 

LG
Kirstin


----------



## SKIPPI (21. Mai 2014)

Dankeschön, Daniel! Da werd ich mal schauen! 

Moin Kirstin!  

So bin ich aber auch. Ich will nen Teich! Jetzt! Spaten geschnappt und los.  Aber ich buddel ja nicht nur alleine sondern auch gemeinsam mit meiner besseren Hälfte. Er schiebt auch die Schubkarre immer zum Anhänger.


----------



## Tanny (21. Mai 2014)

SKIPPI schrieb:


> So bin ich aber auch. Ich will nen Teich! Jetzt! Spaten geschnappt und los.  .....



...vielleicht ist das ja typisch für den Norden 
........."Schubkarrenschieber" - das hat wirklich was ....

LG
Kirstin


----------



## ina1912 (21. Mai 2014)

Sieht gut aus! Ist doch auch nicht steil. Nun haben auch die weniger schlanken Fischies eine Möglichkeit zum durchschwimmen...hihi!
für Deinen Pflanzenbedarf inseriere doch mal hier unter "SUCHE" oder schau die Angebote durch. Viele Teichfreunde ueberlassen auch Pflanzenableger gegen Portoerstattung. Sonst wird es recht teuer, wenn Du alles neu kaufen musst. Wie siehts in der Nachbarschaft mit grünen Spenden aus?
lg ina


----------



## Tanny (21. Mai 2014)

...ich weiß ja nicht, wie weit Du von mir weg bist - ansonsten kannst Du Dir aus meinen Tümpeln gerne was aussuchen.


LG
Kirstin


----------



## SKIPPI (21. Mai 2014)

Kannst du Karre schieben, kannst du Arbeit kriegen, sag ich immer, Karin! 

Ja, Ina, ich merke das schon! Bin grad fröhlich am Einkaufswagen vollpacken und bin schon bei über 140,-€! 
Dabei gibt es so viele schöne Sachen! 

Vielleicht starte ich mal einen Aufruf bei FB!


----------



## SKIPPI (21. Mai 2014)

Kirstin, das ist ja ein super liebes Angebot! 

Aber das sind doch knapp 2 Stunden bis zu dir... Ich buddel meinen Teich nämlich ganz oben an der Ostsee. 
Vielleicht aber mal ein Sonntagsausflug?! Da muss ich mal schauen, ob ich das irgendwie hinbekommen könnte. Ich selbst habe nämlich gar kein Auto mehr seit wir hier in der "Stadt" wohnen.


----------



## Tanny (21. Mai 2014)

jederzeit herzlich willkommen 

LG
Kirstin


----------



## SKIPPI (21. Mai 2014)

Super! Drück dich!


----------



## ina1912 (21. Mai 2014)

__ Wasserfenchel und -minze hätte ich auch jede Menge lose... nur die schönsten pflanzen wie __ iris und __ kalmus brechen leider immer über der wurzel ab wenn ich was auslichten will, da zu fest im kies verankert... kannst aber gerne bei deiner nächsten reise ins havelland mal selbst versuchen! Für teichfreunde mach ich gern die Pforte auf


----------



## Gartenteichumbauer (21. Mai 2014)

Dein Paket wird sicher zu spät ankommen.

Ich denke die beiden sitzen am Freitag auf der Terrasse am fertigen Teich. 

Grüße

Thomas


----------



## SKIPPI (21. Mai 2014)

Liebe Ina, auch dir ganz lieben Dank für das tolle Angebot! 

Also heute macht uns die Hitze sehr zu schaffen! Ein kleines bisschen wurde noch gebuddelt, die eingewachsene Eisenstange entfernt, Vlies und Folie besorgt und "grob" in den Teich gelegt. Die Folie ist wirklich ein störrisches Biest und durch die vielen Rundungen ist es unmöglich das irgendwie ordentlich hinzubekommen... Wenn ich mich noch mal aufraffen kann, dann befestige ich die Folie vielleicht noch mit Steinen...mal sehen...


----------



## Gartenteichumbauer (21. Mai 2014)

... sag ich doch. Die beiden sitzen übermorgen auf der Terrasse am fertigen Teich.

Morgen schreibt Skippi ich hab schon mal alle Pflanzen reingemacht und wenn ich mich noch aufraffen kann werd ich schon mal mit der Terrasse anfangen.
Übermorgen schreibt Sie dann Terrasse ist soweit fertig und wenn ich mich noch Aufraffen kann, mache ich noch die Pflanzkübel fertig.

Ich denke Freitag 18:00 werfen die beiden den Grill auf der Terrasse an.



Ihr seid cool und wirklich richtig fleißig. Hochachtung.

Grüße

Thomas


----------



## ina1912 (21. Mai 2014)

.... am besten in voller Sonne, da wird die Folie schoen weich!
was hast Du Dir denn für eine Pflanzenauswahl bestellt?


----------



## SKIPPI (21. Mai 2014)

Oke, es gibt tatsächlich noch ein kleines Update
Die bessere Hälfte ist los und holt Kies, Zählerstand der Wasseruhr ist abgelesen und ich schleppe Steine bis der Sand da ist.


----------



## SKIPPI (21. Mai 2014)

Ach so, Pflanzen, da hab ich mich zum Bestellen nicht durchringen können. 
Aber ein Spaziergänger hat mich eingeladen ihn und seinen Teich mal zu besuchen. Da dürfte ich mir dann was aussuchen!
Und bei Facebook hab ich mal eine Suche in den Status geschrieben. Vielleicht hab ich Glück!


----------



## Gartenteichumbauer (21. Mai 2014)

Wie sieht das den aus?

Macht langsam Wasser rein und zieht die Folie unter der Belastung gerade. und da Stück für Sück. 

Kies/ Sand würde ich erst danach reinmachen, wenn die Folie richtig liegt.

Grüße

Thomas


----------



## SKIPPI (21. Mai 2014)

Ja, so war auch jetzt der Plan! Vorne schon mal bisschen mit Steinen beschweren und hinten kräftig ziehen und hoffen


----------



## Gartenteichumbauer (21. Mai 2014)

Ihr macht das schon 
Ihr müsst halt überlegen, wie Ihr die entstehenden Falten sinnvoll verbergt.

Grüße

Thomas


----------



## Michael H (21. Mai 2014)

Hallo

Ist ja Cool die Bau-Doku ...

Am Montag den Thread Erstellt und angefangen zu Buddeln und Heute schon Wasser drin . Das nenn ich mal Ratze Fatze .Bin mal gespannt wie es weiter geht mit Pflanzen und Co . Wenn du das Tempo so hälst , sitzt du am Sonntag im Liegestuhl am Teich und genießt ihn .

Respekt


----------



## Gartenteichumbauer (21. Mai 2014)

Hi Micha, 

die unglaublichen 2... 
Ich bin auch völlig schockiert von dem Tempo.  

Ich denk bis Sonntag spätestens ist die Terrasse fertig. Ich Tipp aber eher auf diesen Freitag.

Meinst Du wirklich, das die beiden am Sonntag den Liegestuhl auf der Wiese aufstellen? 

Schaun wir mal.

Absolut Respekt 

Grüße

Thomas


----------



## Michael H (21. Mai 2014)

Wenn dann noch die Hula Hula Mädchen drumrum tanzen mit kalten Getränken , dann werd ich mal richtig Niedisch ......


----------



## SKIPPI (21. Mai 2014)

Es läuft und läuft und läuft... Seit 1,5 Stunden glotze ich in das Loch wie es sich laaaangsam füllt... Und gleich ist dunkel. :-D


----------



## Gartenteichumbauer (21. Mai 2014)

Denk an die Terrasse, die ist morgen dran...

Nein nein Scherz, es ist schön zu sehen wie Ihr ranklotzt. 

Ich hab mit Micha gewettet, dass Ihr am Freitag auf der Terrasse sitzt... 

Enttäuscht mich bitte nicht. 


Nein nein alles nur Flax, ich denke jeder hier ist von Eurem Bautempo schockiert. 

Macht nur weiter so. 

Grüße

Thomas


----------



## SKIPPI (21. Mai 2014)

Ihr seid vielleicht ein paar... Wetten abschließen und so :-D

Mit der Terrasse wird das aber so schnell nix. Nur um euch schon mal den Wind aus den Segeln zu nehmen. Morgen geht das Auto in die Werkstatt und so gibt es keine Möglichkeit für größere Besorgungen. ;-) Zwangs-Baubremse quasi...

Aber - Der Teich ist schon mal voll! 
Und jetzt geht es erstmal ins Bett!  Ich werde schlafen wie ein Stein! :-D

Gute Nacht euch allen!


----------



## Tottoabs (22. Mai 2014)

Schau dir mal

__ Moderlieschen, https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/moderlieschen.41989/

Regenbogen-Elritzen, https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/regenbogen-elritze.41994/

Goldelritzen, https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/goldelritze.41969/

an. 

Bei deinem kleinen Teich wirst du mit Fischen in dieser Art mehr Freude haben.

Goldfische sind vielleicht billiger, aber die wühlen den Schlamm auf und vermehren sich ohne Ende.

Unter Bieten hat auch jemand Goldelritzen aus NWM im Angebot https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/junge-goldelritzen-und-moderlieschen-in-nwm.41743/

Persönlich mag ich die Regenbogen-Elritzen http://www.notropis-zucht.de/ die Werner, auch hier aus dem Forum Züchter und verkauft, lieber.

Regenbogen oder Gold-Elritzen sind beides keine echte Elritzen. Werden nur so genannt, weil die so Ähnlich aussehen. Elritzen mögen frisches, kaltes, sauerstoffreiches Wasser. Was man so nicht unbedingt im Teich hat. Oben genante Arten sind besser für einen Teich geeignet.


----------



## SKIPPI (22. Mai 2014)

Guten Morgen allerseits 

Lieber Totto, danke dir für die Links! Beim Werner habe ich Videos entdeckt und mir angesehen. Himmel, was für unruhige Gesellen. 
Gleich hatte ich das Gefühl, dass sind doch die Fischchen die man als Kind immer versucht hat im Badesee zu fangen und es nie geschafft hat! 
Wegen der Fischlein muss ich wirklich noch mal in mich gehen. Erstmal sind die Pflanzen an der Reihe!

Heutige Arbeitskleidung wird ein Bikini sein. Werde mich noch mal den Falten in der Folie widmen, den Steinen am Rand und dann anfangen den Kies ins Becken zu schaufeln. Ich bin sehr gespannt was ich schaffe, denn es scheint heute wieder mächtig heiß zu werden!


----------



## krallowa (22. Mai 2014)

Sehr schöne Doku  und ein schicker Teich 

Hoffe du hast im tieferen Bereichen die Folie schon glatt bekommen denn wenn du jetzt erst anfangen willst dann ziehst du da nichts mehr.
Ansonsten sieht es echt schick aus wenn man überlegt was du am Anfang vorhattest und was jetzt durch einige Anregungskommentare entstanden ist.


----------



## Patrick K (22. Mai 2014)

und wie viel is jetzt reingelaufen?

Gruss Patrick


----------



## SKIPPI (22. Mai 2014)

Ja, krallowa, dafür hab ich mich hier angemeldet und ich freue mich sehr so viel tolle Hilfe bekommen zu haben und auf nich viele weitere Tipps und Ratschläge von euch!
(Btw. Wenn mal jemand Hilfe bei Fragen zu Katzen hat, dann kann ich sicher was zurückgeben  )

Patrick, es sind 3000l geworden!


----------



## SKIPPI (22. Mai 2014)

Und jetzt heißt es wohl warten bis sich der Dunst verzogen hat...

Sollte ich den Schaum irgendwie abkeschern? 

Der Kater findets aber schon mal gut. Endlich ein vernünftiger Trinknapf!


----------



## Tanny (22. Mai 2014)

...das ist einfach gigantisch!

Bzgl. Schaum: ich habe den auch häufiger mal auf meinen Tümpeln - besonders, wenn die __ Enten und die Tauben dort baden.

Anfangs habe ich versucht, den abzufischen - das war aber vergebene Liebesmüh. 

Später stellte ich fest, daß der Schaum sich mit dem Grad der Algenvermehrung entsprechend wieder verringerte und dann konnte ich die Algen abends abfischen (ich habe Tümpel ohne Technik) und dann war alles wieder klar. 

Insofern - ich denke, wenn Du erst Pflanzen drin hast, wird sich das von selbst klären. 
Ich würde vor allen Dingen zusehen, daß Du ganz schnell Unterwasserpflanzen wie z.B. __ Wasserpest reinbekommst. 
Die sorgen nach meiner Erfahrung sehr schnell für ein gutes Wasserklima. 

LG
Kirstin


----------



## ina1912 (22. Mai 2014)

Ganz toll geworden! Sieht sehr schön aus und vor allem wegen der schönen Steine nicht so fabrikneu.  Was kommen denn nun für Pflanzen?
lg ina


----------



## Gartenteichumbauer (22. Mai 2014)

Dickes Kompliment auch von mir.

Sieht wirklich schick aus. 

Dahinten habt Ihr ja schon mit der Terrasse angefangen... Ihr habt ja noch bis morgen Zeit. Das wird schon. 

Grüße

Thomas


----------



## SKIPPI (22. Mai 2014)

Danke euch für die lieben Komplimente *ganz rot werd* 

Die Steine waren bis heute morgen noch Beeteifassung an der Südseite vom Haus. Aber da sie Hochkant eingegraben waren kamen sie dort gar nicht zur Geltung fand ich. Am Teich gefallen sie mir besser. 

Ich habe eine Weile gewartet was sich mit dem Schaum so tut und dann beschlossen mich um Pflanzen zu kümmern, da ich den Nachmittag noch ein Auto da habe. Es wurde also der verwucherte Tümpel von Onkel und Tante versucht zu plündern (allerdings mit mäßigem Erfolg, weil das ganze ein einziger Teppich war incl. tonnenschwerer eingewachsener Steine) und mal im Gartencenter gestöbert. So sind nun tatsächlich schon ein paar Pflänzchen eingezogen. 
__ Iris in violett, __ Sumpfdotterblume, Geum rivale, Acorus calamus Gramineus und Carex pendula "schmücken" nun die Ränder. (Die ersten beiden kenne ich, den Rest musste ich vom Schildchen ablesen.)

Bilder folgen sofort....


----------



## SKIPPI (22. Mai 2014)

Da sind sie


----------



## Tanny (22. Mai 2014)

Jetzt wird es aber wirklich Zeit, daß Du wenigstens provisorisch zwei Liegestühle mit Sonnenschirm an den Rand stellst,
Dich und Deinen Schubkarrenschieber da rein beförderst und den Nachbarn bittest,
auf den Auslöser zu drücken, damit wir hier den positiven Ausgang der Wetten bejubeln können

LG
Kirstin


----------



## SKIPPI (22. Mai 2014)

Hihi, das kriegen wir auch noch hin, Kirstin!  
Aber noch ist der Schubkarrenschieber zur Arbeit und ich muss noch eben mein Chaos aufräumen!


----------



## Goldkäferchen (22. Mai 2014)

Hi, Skippi,
Kompliment, alles ganz toll geworden und ihr habt wirklich ein Tempo an den Tag gelegt, Respekt!
Das Bild von Deinem Stubentiger, der am Teich säuft, gefällt mir besonders gut. Wir sind am überlegen, ob wir uns auch so einen kleinen Süßen zulegen....
Sind noch unsicher wg. Urlaub usw....
Wenn Deine Pflanzen sich eingelebt haben, geht auch der Schaum weg, denke ich.
LG
Goldkäferchen


----------



## ina1912 (22. Mai 2014)

Applaus,  Applaus! Toll gemacht! Und die Pflanzen sehen wirklich gut aus und werden bald für klares Wasser sorgen.  Schon ne Seerose gefunden?
und dann wollen wir natürlich auch ein Feierabend-Foto von Dir und Deinem Schubkarrenschieber sehen!
lg ina


----------



## SKIPPI (22. Mai 2014)

Danke, Goldkäferchen  

Ja, unser liebes Katerchen, er ist schon ein feiner, wenn auch nicht der Hellste 
"A home without a cat is just a house" 

Wenn ihr was kleines (ab 14 Wochen) aufnehmen wollt, dann nehmt gleich zwei! Oder eine (schon verkorkste) Einzelkatze aus dem Tierschutz. 

Ina, ich hoffe die Pflanzen erholen sich in der kühleren Nacht ein wenig von ihren Strapazen, so dass sie bald ihren Dienst tun können! 

Eine Seerose habe ich leider noch nicht gefunden...

Und damit alle zufrieden sind kommt hier noch ein Bild. 
Hatten uns völlig mit den Nachbarn verquatscht und nicht daran gedacht, darum ein improvisiertes.


----------



## Michael H (22. Mai 2014)

Hallo

wie ..? Quatschen mit dem Nachbarn , in der Zeit wär die halbe Terrasse schon fertig . So wie es aussieht wird die Terrasse doch erst Sonntag fertig 

Ansonsten find ich euer Tempo immer noch Genial , wenn ihr noch was Zeit habt , hät da noch ein wenig Arbeit im Garten .
Jetzt könnt ihr auch mal Relaxen und zusehn wie alles Wächst und Gedeiht .

P.S. : Ihr wisst ja das so ein Teich immer EINGEBADET gehört . Ist die erste Regel in der Aktuellen Teichfibel. Zu beziehen hier....

http://www.amazon.de/Teichpflanzen-Fibel-schönsten-Gartenteich-Polaschek-Gebundene/dp/B00JXQWZW8/ref=sr_1_4?ie=UTF8&qid=1400789697&sr=8-4&keywords=teich fibel

Schon alleine wegen der Teich Flora und Fauna , damit das Ökologische Gleichgewicht hergestellt ist .....


----------



## SKIPPI (22. Mai 2014)

Michael, jetzt nimmst du mich aber auf den Arm, oder? 
Wie jetzt, einbaden für Flora und Fauna? 
Was das wohl für eine Fibel ist...?! *gucken geh*


----------



## Tottoabs (22. Mai 2014)

Also mein Teich hatte heute Aabend an der Oberfläche bzw in 20 cm Tiefe 23°C, dann war da wohl der ausgebüchst Nachbarshund drin...der Reiherzaun war niedergerissen und den Fiffi....irgend ein Bernadinermischling hatte ich auf einmal auf dem Hof....  Also währe Badetemperatur



SKIPPI schrieb:


> Eine Seerose habe ich leider noch nicht gefunden...


Suche dir ne Spezielle aus dem Internet und nix billiges aus dem Baumarkt. Die werden zumeis sehr groß und auch die Blüten sind nicht immer so toll. Es bieten jede Menge Leute im Internett Seerosen an. Unter anderem  www.nymphaion.de - Seerosen, Lotosblumen, Teichpflanzen...auch hier im Forum.


----------



## SKIPPI (22. Mai 2014)

Also dann hab ich meinen Soll erfüllt! 

Auf den verschiedenen Ebenen habe ich am Rand noch Steine aufgelegt damit der Sand dort liegenbleibt. 
Und das im Bikini von der Mitte des Teiches aus. 
Vom Rand aus wäre ich eh kopfüber reingefallen, dann lieber gleich richtig. 

Danke für den Link, ich werd mich mal umschauen - auch hier im Forum!


----------



## RKurzhals (22. Mai 2014)

Hallo Skippi,
Hut ab! Das war ein Turbo-Teichbau ! Tottos Tipp kann ich nur zustimmen, das lohnt sich. Das Angebot bei Werner ist toll, lass Dich nicht erschlagen ob der Vielzahl. Wenn Du nach ein paar Kriterien wie Blütenfarbe und/oder Größe der Blüte einengst, dann ist die Auswahl nicht mehr riesig.


----------



## misudapi (23. Mai 2014)

Hallo Skippi,
 ich lese seit Montag mit und bin von eurer Geschwindigkeit überrascht.
Hab ihr echt gut gemacht. Jetzt heißt es geniesen und zuschauen viel schnell sich das Leben da ansiedelt.
Eingebadet hast du ja schon, wie ich gelesen habe.

Gruß Susanne


----------



## SKIPPI (23. Mai 2014)

Guten Morgen 

Ja, Rolf, "erschlagen" ist das richtige Wort!  Habe gestern noch ganz lange die vielen schönen Seerosen bewundert und irgendwann sind mir dann die Augen zugefallen. 

Susanne, ich bilde mir ein, dass ich gestern schon in Entenka**e getreten bin nachdem ich von meinen Pflanzenbesorgungen wieder da war.  Sicher bin ich mir aber nicht... 

Und wisst ihr was? Ich habe noch eine Weile bei Schwiemu im Teich die __ Molche, __ Frösche und die lustigen Unterwasserkäfer beobachtet und denke fast, dass mir so ein "natürlicher" Teich besser gefällt als einer mit Goldfischen... Aber da habe ich ja noch Zeit drüber nachzudenken. 

Heute freue ich mich erstmal, dass nach dem ordentlichen Gewitter der Schaum verschwunden ist und die Steine auf den Pflanzebenen schon langsam zu erahnen sind.


----------



## lotta (23. Mai 2014)

Hey Skippi,
auch ich gratuliere zu dem erfolgreichen "Turboteichbau"
genießt euer Hobby und lasst euch mit der Terrasse, ruhig noch etwas Zeit...
gut Ding, will manchmal auch Weile haben
Viel Erfolg, weiterhin


----------



## Goldkäferchen (23. Mai 2014)

Hallo, Skippi
Und wisst ihr was? Ich habe noch eine Weile bei Schwiemu im Teich die __ Molche, __ Frösche und die lustigen Unterwasserkäfer beobachtet und denke fast, dass mir so ein "natürlicher" Teich besser gefällt als einer mit Goldfischen... Aber da habe ich ja noch Zeit drüber nachzudenken.
Vielleicht änderst Du im Laufe der Zeit doch noch Deine Meinung....
Guck Dir mal die Bilder an 
LG
Goldkäferchen


----------



## SKIPPI (23. Mai 2014)

Guten Abend an alle und Danke, lotta! 

Soeben war ich bei Kik und habe mir so einen Kescher für 1,-€ gekauft. Macht richtig Spaß damit durchs Wasser zu fahren und die vielen kleinen Sachen einzusammeln! 

Ich denke ich hätte gerne eine kleine Gruppe Fische. Aber keine Goldis, sondern lieber doch Elritzen, oder __ Moderlieschen, oder so. 

Wieviele müssen es sein, damit sie sich in ihrer Gruppe wohlfühlen, wieviele dürfen maximal in meinen 3000l Teich und wann darf ich sie einsetzen?

Hier noch Bilder - es wird immer klarer!


----------



## SKIPPI (23. Mai 2014)

Goldkäferchen, da haben wir uns überschnitten. Aber wie du liest mag ich doch welche haben! 

Nur für so prächtige Kois ist es dann doch ein wenig zu klein... 

Auch wenn sie wunderschön sind!


----------



## Goldkäferchen (23. Mai 2014)

Hi, Skippi
das war nur ein kleiner Spaß, Die Koi sind im Loro-Park  in Teneriffa aufgenommen .  Für diese Menge wäre mein Teich auch viel zu klein!
Die Fischis im 2. Bild sind in meinem Teich. Machen sehr viel Spaß, besonders beim Füttern (Du glaubst nicht, wie verfressen die sind!)
LG
Goldkäferchen


----------



## Moderlieschenking (23. Mai 2014)

Hallo Skippi,

__ Moderlieschen sind Schwarmfische - deshalb wird als Minimum 10 - 15 Fische angegeben. Ausserdem wäre auch noch eine Seerose von Vorteil,
denn an den Seerosenblättern legen die ML ihren Laich ab. Die Männchen betreiben Brutpflege und bewachen die ganze Zeit ihr Gelege und verteidigen dies
auch tapfer gegen ihre Artgenossen, welche gerne den Laich der Konkurrenz fressen.
Ausserdem springen die Moderlieschen morgens und abends aus dem Wasser um Mücken zu fangen, das schaut echt lustig aus.
Ich kann Dir Moderlieschen nur wärmstens empfehlen.

LG Markus


----------



## lotta (23. Mai 2014)

Hey Skippi,
du machst das genau richtig.
Warte noch ein wenig,
bis dein Teich  sich mit den Pflanzen arrangiert hat
und die Biologie sich etwas einspielt.
Der Sommer will ja erst langsam beginnen und die Fische werden dir deine Umsicht später danken.
Ich denke, wenn du mit einer Gruppe von 10 kleinbleibenden Fischen beginnst,
wirst du /ihr deine Freude daran haben und den Fischen wird es gut gehen.
Der Teich braucht sowiso einige Jahre , bis er sich ausgewogen entfalten kann.
Macht weiter so

p.s. Upps Markus war schneller


----------



## SKIPPI (24. Mai 2014)

Guten Morgen ihr Lieben, 

Goldkäferchen, auch deine Gruppe wäre für mein Teich"__ lein" wohl überdimensioniert. Deine Fischis sind wirklich total schön und ich kann mir vorstellen was für ein lustiges Treiben herrscht, wenn sie schon deine Schritte hören und ahnen, dass es gleich was zu futtern gibt! 

Markus, was du von den __ Moderlieschen schreibts klingt lustig! Ich denke ich könnte auch meinen Spaß an ihnen haben! Gleich 15 Stück klingt zwar erstmal viel, aber die Lieschen werden ja nicht so groß... Sind das eigentlich die, welche man auch immer in Seen trifft? Als Kinder haben wir sie immer versucht zu fangen, wenn wir im Sommer baden waren, aber die kleinen waren einfach zu flink. 

Lotta, ja, ich werde noch eine Weile warten! Erstmal habe ich mich auf eine Anzeige hier im Flohmarkt gemeldet wegen einer Seerose. Wenn die hier ist und eingesetzt, dann will ich erstmal abwarten wie sie entwickelt! 

Und ich muss mich ja auch noch um sowas wie einen Filter kümmern. Die ganze Materie verstehe ich noch nicht wirklich.... Ich dachte ordentlich viele Pflanzen und ein kleiner "Springbrunnen" würden genügen. 
Unbedingt brauche ich auch noch einiges an Unterwasspflanzen. Bisher habe ich ja nur das was man auf den Bildern aus dem Wasser ragen sieht.


----------



## misudapi (24. Mai 2014)

Hallo Skippi,
ein natürlicher Teich mit Molchen und Fische, sprich __ Moderlieschen, beißt sich nicht , dann hast du beides.
Meinen Pfütze ist jetzt ein Jahr alt und nachden Kröte und Molch eingezogen sind, sollen auch noch Moderlieschen rein.
Passt einfach .


----------



## Moderlieschenking (24. Mai 2014)

Hallo Skippi,
ja flink sind sie die __ Moderlieschen, bei uns in den Badeseen sind sie mir noch nicht so aufgefallen.
Eine Filterung des Wassers ist nicht zwingend notwendig, genügend Unterwasserpflanzen und schauen dass kein Nährstoffeintrag von aussen
statt findet, dann passt das schon. 
Ich betreibe meinen Teich auch ohne Filter.
LG Markus


----------



## SKIPPI (24. Mai 2014)

Das klingt ja sehr gut! Mit Technik hab ichs nämlich nicht so.. 

Dann wollen wir mal sehen, wann sich hier Pflanzenwachstumsmäßig was tut!


----------



## SKIPPI (25. Mai 2014)

Ich hab da noch ein paar Pflänzchen ergattern können! 

Das eine sind wohl __ Binsen, ein __ Wollgras, das unterwasser Pflänzchen kenne ich nicht, reichlich __ Wasserlinsen und gar nicht fotografiert aber eingesetzt noch (Wasser?!-)Minze.


----------



## ina1912 (25. Mai 2014)

Hallo Skippi! 
Da hast Du ja schon mal eine gute Pflanzenauswahl!  Die zwischen den Steinen, haben die ständig Kontakt zum Wasser?  Wenn der Wasserspiegel sinkt,  stehen die womöglich auf dem Trockenen? Diese beiden können das zwar vertragen, aber nur, wenn genug Substrat unter ihnen ist... Ansonsten freue ich mich für Dich und hoffe, dass das Wasser sich bald klärt,  damit Ihr Euer Werk in Gaenze genießen könnt! 
Lg Ina


----------



## Tottoabs (25. Mai 2014)

Moderlieschenking schrieb:


> Ausserdem springen die __ Moderlieschen morgens und abends aus dem Wasser um Mücken zu fangen


Das machen meine Regenbogen-Elritzen auch,




https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/regenbogen-elritze.41994/

Vorteil bei denen ist wohl, dass die Sich nicht unkontruliert vermehren.


__ Wasserlinsen sind garnicht mein Ding. Die machen ruck zuck einen Teich so dicht, dass man nix mehr sieh. Da passe ich peinlich auf das ich die nicht in den Teich bekomme. Bzw, au´ch das letzte Blättchen fliegt raus, egal wie mittig das schwimmt....da kenne ich keinen Spass.


----------



## SKIPPI (26. Mai 2014)

Guten Morgen 

Zwischen den Steinen steht Wasser, ja. Selbst, wenn der Wasserspiegel sinkt, dann hängt das Vlies, welches unter den Steinen liegt noch ins Wasser und zieht die Feuchtigkeit hoch. Teilweise haben die Pflanzen zwischen den Steinen etwas Substrat bekommen, teilweise sind die Wurzeln so lang, dass sie bis in den Teich reichen. Denke das passt so. 

Die __ Wasserlinsen finde ich total niedlich! Diese kleinen Blättchen und die feinen Wurzeln die im Gegensatz zu ihren kleinen Blättern weit nach unten ins Wasser reichen. Jetzt am Anfang können es doch gar nicht genug sein. Schließlich möchte ich schon bald ganz klares Wasser haben! Wenn es mal zu viele werden, dann kommen sie einfach raus. Aber erstmal sollen sie schön Nährstoffe aus dem Wasser ziehen! Habe wirklich Angst, dass ich mir gleich Algen ranzüchte, wenn zu wenig Pflanzen im Teich sind! 

Der Schubkarrenschieber meint, dass er schon bis zum Grund sehen kann, ich habe dazu wahrscheinlich zu schlechte Augen...  Vielleicht aber irritiert auch der relativ helle Bodengrund. Habe ja einfach Sand genommen und außer dem ist unter Wasser ja nichts weiter. Wenn ich nun eine Unterwasserpflanze hätte und die in 1m Tiefe sich vom Boden hervorheben würde, dann ok, aber so.... 

Ich bin einfach zu ungeduldig für sowas... Bin auch ständig am keschern, damit da bloß nichts das Wasser ansäuert..


----------



## krallowa (26. Mai 2014)

Guten Morgen,

der Teich sieht ja mittlerweile so aus, als wäre da nie was anderes gewesen, sehr schön.
__ Wasserlinsen sind prima zur Beschattung und als Nährstoffzehrer.
Lass dir mit den Fischen ruhig Zeit, denn was einmal drin ist das bleibt da auch, gerade bei kleineren Fischarten wird es schwer die wieder heraus zu bekommen.
MfG
Ralf


----------



## ina1912 (26. Mai 2014)

Durchhalten..... ! Sind denn schon die ersten __ Libellen oder __ Rückenschwimmer angekommen?
lg ina


----------



## SKIPPI (26. Mai 2014)

Ich bemühe mich 

Ich habe einen kleinen __ Käfer gesehen, der am Grund langeflitzt ist und ein __ Wasserläufer war kurz da. Ansonsten war bisher nur die kleine Katze im Teich...


----------



## SKIPPI (26. Mai 2014)

Moment, war noch noch mal kurz schauen. Gaaaanz genau schauen! Da paddeln verschiedene, denke  ich, __ Käfer rum und so ganz winzige durchsichtig rote Dinger. Letztere scheinen keine Beine zu haben wie die komischen Käfer. Also irgendwas tut sich!


----------



## ina1912 (26. Mai 2014)

Na siehste....es zieht Leben ein!


----------



## SKIPPI (26. Mai 2014)

Ina, ich habe gegooglet und ein paar von meinen "Käfern" scheinen __ Rückenschwimmer zu sein! 

Da wo die Sonne bereits auf den Teich scheint, da kann ich auch schon richtig weit runter schauen! Das Wasser wird immer schöner! 

Allerdings ist auf der Oberfläche irgendwie so ein "Film". Könnte das Kalk sein? 

Unser Nachbar hat übrigens erzählt, dass er früher auch mal einen Teich hatte. Dort hatte er nie Fische eingesetzt, aber plötzlich waren doch welche da. Er meint, dass Vöglel manchmal die Eier im Gefieder mit sich tragen und wenn sie diese über unserem Teich fliegend verlieren...


----------



## ina1912 (26. Mai 2014)

Ja das mit den Fischen passiert gar nicht so selten.... auch an Froschfuessen kann schon mal Fischlaich kleben... oft schleppt man es natürlich mit Pflanzen ein.
Wegen der Schicht auf dem Wasser kann ich Dir jetzg auch nichgs gebaues sagen...Kalk würde sich irgendwo absetzen. Wenn sie nicht abzufischen geht, werden die Pflanzen das hoffentlich bald erledigen.
lg Ina


----------



## SKIPPI (26. Mai 2014)

Da schaut man sicherlich nicht schlecht, wenn man plötzlich ohne Zutun Fische im Teich hat! 

Das Rätsel um den Belag auf der Wasseroberfläche habe ich gelöst. 
Der kommt von den __ Linden. Das Zeug haben wir auch immer auf dem Auto.


----------



## SKIPPI (26. Mai 2014)

Schon ein wenig dunkel, aber ich hoffe ihr erkennt was wir grad fertig bekommen haben.


----------



## Tottoabs (26. Mai 2014)

SKIPPI schrieb:


> Schon ein wenig dunkel, aber ich hoffe ihr erkennt was wir grad fertig bekommen haben.


 Die von Thomas gewünschte Terrasse


----------



## SKIPPI (26. Mai 2014)

genau!


----------



## Nico84 (27. Mai 2014)

SKIPPI schrieb:


> Mit der Terrasse wird das aber so schnell nix. Nur um euch schon mal den Wind aus den Segeln zu nehmen. Morgen geht das Auto in die Werkstatt und so gibt es keine Möglichkeit für größere Besorgungen. ;-) Zwangs-Baubremse quasi...


 
Ging jetzt aber doch recht fix  

Sieht gut aus


----------



## Gartenteichumbauer (27. Mai 2014)

Ich habs gewußt... 

Ich hätts zwar noch vor dem Wochenende gemacht...  . Aber es kommen ja noch viele schöne Wochenenden am Teich.

Klasse gemacht Ihr 2. Dickes Kompliment. 

Grüße

Thomas


----------



## SKIPPI (27. Mai 2014)

Danke euch ihr Lieben! 

Grade noch rechtzeitig... heute knickt das Wetter ab! *brrrr*


----------



## SKIPPI (27. Mai 2014)

Grade entdeckt


----------



## Tanny (27. Mai 2014)

toll! 
Die ist bestimmt mit den Pflanzen reingekommen?

LG
Kirstin


----------



## SKIPPI (27. Mai 2014)

Ich vermute das mal stark, denn ich wüsste nicht woher sonst...
Seit heute kann ich auch bis auf den Grund sehen. Jeeeeede Falte ist haargenau zu erkennen. (Was aber auch nicht verwunderlich ist... Da muss ich noch mal ein paar Steine draufpacken )

Die Seerose ist auch auf dem Weg zu mir und ich habe ihr schon einen Topf vorbereitet mit Lehm. Zudecken wollte ich dann mit Sand. Das habe ich doch richtig in Erinnerung, oder?

Hach, der Teich ist traumhaft! Sogar heute bei Orkanböen war ich schon da und hab die hineingefallenen Stöcker rausgefischt. 

Was haltet ihr von Teichmuscheln? Ein Freund meinte die währen toll, aber ich habe Angst, dass sie mir verhungern, wenn sie den Teich sauber gefuttert haben...


----------



## Gartenteichumbauer (27. Mai 2014)

Liebe Skippi, 

denk nicht soviel über die Tiere nach. Mach die Teichgestaltung weiter. 
Da fehlen noch die Submersen (Unterwasserpflanzen).

Mach mit der Gestaltung weiter. Was in Deinen Teich will kommt von alleine. 
Du siehst es eigentlich an Deinen Bildern, wie Klasse der Teich aussieht, wenn man ihn schön gestaltet. 

Wenn Du ein schönes Biotop hast, kannst Du Dir überlegen, ob Du es Dir von zugekauften Tieren zerstören lässt. 

Nein, wirklich. Die meisten heben ein Loch aus und sobald das fertig ist werden alle möglichen Viecher reingesetzt. 

Mir ist schon klar, das Du morgen früh schreibst "Habe fertig...". Das ganze braucht etwas Zeit. 

Mach erstmal Flora hübsch und dann denk über Fauna nach.

Grüße

Thomas


----------



## SKIPPI (27. Mai 2014)

Lieber Thomas, 

so wär mir der Plan am liebsten!  Ich bewundere zu gerne die so schön eingewachsenen Teiche hier im Forum! Es kann für mich nicht genug Bilder davon geben! Und ich freue mich über jeden noch so kleinen __ Käfer, Floh, oder was auch immer da schon alles im Teich schwimmt. 

Leider sind die meisten Leute nicht so. Freunde, Familie, Nachbarn...alle fragen was für Fische ich habe. Und wenn ich dann sage "Gar keine", dann heißt es "Aber du hast den Teich doch schon so lange fertig!?". Manche Leute buddeln Löcher und haben vorher schon die Goldfische drinnen in der Badewanne bist der Teich endlich voll ist mit Wasser.... 

Das ist doch oft so. Tiere sind Sachen. Wenn kaputt, dann neu. Oder das andere Extrem - zu tode pflegen. 

So bin ich nicht, keine Angst.  Aber Fragen habe ich trotzdem ab und an. So wie jetzt mit den __ Muscheln. Ich möchte auch das diese es gut haben bei mir, also wäre es gut, wenn man mir sagen würde, ob sie nicht nur überleben, sondern sich auch wohlfühlen. Und wenn nicht, dann bitte sagt mir auch das.


----------



## Tottoabs (27. Mai 2014)

SKIPPI schrieb:


> . So wie jetzt mit den __ Muscheln. Ich möchte auch das diese es gut haben bei mir, also wäre es gut, wenn man mir sagen würde, ob sie nicht nur überleben, sondern sich auch wohlfühlen. Und wenn nicht, dann bitte sagt mir auch das.


Wie vielle Liter hattest du noch? Ich würde ggf. mal mit einer Probieren. Irgend wo in den Sandbereich damit Sie sich einbuddeln kann.


----------



## SKIPPI (27. Mai 2014)

Es sind gute 3000L. Die Wasseruhr zeigte zumindest so viel an und am nächsten Tag haben wir noch "zwei cm" weiter aufgefüllt.


----------



## Gartenteichumbauer (27. Mai 2014)

Hm Skippi,

ich habe als Kind Muscheln, Frösche und Molche im Aquarium gehalten... aber mit zunehmendem Alter weiß ich, dass man sowas nicht tut.

Ich denke, Du hast die Hoffnung, dass die Muschel der Allesreinigende Ersatzgoldfisch ist. Das ist ein Denkfehler. 

Geh ins ZOOFachgeschäft, frag nach einem Tier was alles Saubermacht. 
Antwort: Graskarpfen frisst alle Algen. Nicht gesagt wird auch alle Pflanzen
Die Nase (Fisch): Frißt alles. Ist sozusagen der Mülleimer für den Teich.
Noch zu nennen wäre: Die Muschel, der Ersatzteichfilter. 

Du hast doch eine Schnecke. Lass die doch ans Werk gehen. 

Leg Dir einen schönen Unterwasserwald an (sieht fantastisch aus)...

Ich kenn mich mit Muscheln im Teich nicht aus und brauch auch keine. Ich liebe meine Molche, Frösche, Ringelnatter, Rückenschwimmer... und die ganzen Typen, die da rumschwimmen.

Grüße

Thomas


----------



## Tanny (27. Mai 2014)

also ich bin nicht so der Experte für Teichmuscheln. Aber ich habe mal irgendwo gelesen, dass Teichmuscheln kühles und sehr "stabiles" Wasser brauchen. 
Ich würde den Muschelversuch glaube ich erst starten, wenn DU weisst, welche Wassertemperaturen Dein Teich bei praller Sonne so entwickelt und wenn er eingewachsen und das Wasser "gesetzt" ist. 

LG
Kirstin


----------



## Tottoabs (27. Mai 2014)

Also irgendwo habe ich mal was von 1000 Liter pro Muschel gelesen...erscheint mir aber knapp. Wenn du so viel Sand in dem Teich hast, dass sich die Muschel senkrecht einbuddeln kann, dann würde ich es mit einer versuchen.


----------



## Gartenteichumbauer (27. Mai 2014)

Ein schönes Beispiel:

https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/gesamte-hilfe-zum-teich.42122/

Die Muscheln sin fleißig und machen alles sauber...

gib Dich solchen Illusionen nicht hin, sondern macht Euren Klasse Weg weiter. Ihr zwei habt in ein paar Tagen so viel erreicht und deswegen sollte das Ergebnis anders aussehen. Bitte bitte macht es anders.


Grüße

Thomas


----------



## muh.gp (27. Mai 2014)

Na ja, was soll an dem Beispiel schön sein...

Ich finde es toll, Thomas, dass du von deinem Teich so begeistert bist und deine Erfahrungen weiter gibst. Aber wenn jemand nunmal Fische im Teich haben möchte und gleichzeitig dafür sorgt, dass genügend Volumen, Tiefe und eine sinnvolle Filterung vorhanden ist, dann lass ihn doch seine Fische haben... Ich für meinen Teil kann nur sagen, dass ich mich jeden Tag an meinen Fischen erfreue, sie ewig lange beobachten kann und es toll finde, dass sie hoch steigen wenn ich an den Teich komme und um Futter betteln. Übrigens in meinen beiden Teichen, sowohl bei den Goldfischen wie auch bei den Koi... 

Also Skippi, mach es so, wie DU es möchtest. Aber sorge für lebenswerte Umstände und falls du vor hast eine Filterung einzubauen, dann lass die Teichmuscheln aus dem Teich, die verhungern sonst.

Werde mit Interesse weiter lesen und schauen was aus deinem wirklich sehr schön angelegten Teich wird.

Grüße,
Holger


----------



## Gartenteichumbauer (27. Mai 2014)

Hm Holger, 

welche Filterung? Die Muscheln? 
Ich hatte viele Teiche und war von jedem begeistert, Mein aktueller ist recht klein aber auch fein und ich kann mich dafür begeistern. 

Ich weiß eigentlich nicht, was Du sagen wolltest.


Grüße

Thomas


----------



## muh.gp (28. Mai 2014)

Was ich sagen wollte? Dass jeder über den Besatz seines Teichs selbst entscheiden sollte, sofern er für lebenswerte Zustände sorgt. Und im Fall von Fischbesatz ist das eine angemessene Filterung (mechanisch, biologisch, etc.). Ist die dann aber im Einsatz machen __ Muscheln keinen Sinn mehr, denn die verhungern dann... 

Aber letztlich ist es nicht meine Entscheidung, sondern nur die von Skippi. Ich habe nur, genau wie du, meine Erfahrungen geäußert und die lauten bei mir eben "pro Fischbesatz".

Grüße,
Holger


----------



## misudapi (28. Mai 2014)

Hallo Skippi,
ich hatte auch eine Muschel so früh nach der Fertigstellung reingestetzt. Aber die ist tot. Vielleicht verhungert ? Meine Pfütze hat auch nicht mehr Wasser wie dein Teich.
Das Problem mit den Verwanten und den Fischen hab ich so gelöst, das ich gesagt habe : "Das ist kein Teich, sondern ein* Biotop*".
Hat funktioniert. Mein Schwiegervater wollte da sofort Fische gegen die Mücken einsetzten.  Am Besten noch 10 Kios von 1m Länge. Meine Nachtbarn wollen ihr überbesetzten Teiche auch verkleinern.
Aber in ein Biotop Fische einsetzten???   
Das ich nach einen Händler Ausschau halte, der __ Moderlieschen hat, weiß er noch nicht.
Aber hab mal Muße! Die Natur schlägt nicht dein Tempo an,wenn du das auch willst. 
Gruß Susanne


----------



## SKIPPI (28. Mai 2014)

Mich halten doch so wie so schon alle für verrückt. Die Kaninchen leben nicht wie bei "normalen Menschen" in einem handelsüblichen Kaninchenstall aus dem Baumarkt, sondern in einem 10qm Hochsicherheitsgehege, für die Katzen mache ich das Futter (Barf) selber und den Hamster sieht man nie, weil er in einem Nagerhütten-Nachbau mit ordentlichem Tiefstreu lebt... Eigentlich verstehe ich gar nicht, warum immer noch alle doof gucken, wenn ich jetzt auch den Teich "anders als normal" angehe.


----------



## Gartenteichumbauer (28. Mai 2014)

@Holger, 

es war ja nicht böse gemeint. Natürlich kann Skippi tun und lassen, was wie will. 

Mir geht es eigentlich nur um eine Sinnvolle Reihenfolge.
Die da wäre:
1. Aufforsten, Aufforsten, Aufforsten
2. Teich einfahren (warten und Zeit vergehen lassen, bis alles im Gleichgewicht ist)
2. Überlegen welche Tiere rein sollen
3. Überlegen ob ein Filter bei der Auswahl der Tiere notwendig ist
4. If   Filter = notwendig      Then      Filter bauen oder kaufen      else     nix
5. Tiere rein

Ich denke, da stimmst Du mir zu. 

Skippi kann ja noch viel bauen und schreiben. Aber ich bin der Meinung für Tiere im Teich ist es 2 Tage nach Befüllung erheblich zu früh.

Und mal Hand aufs Herz ich denke Skippi hat den Tipp von jemandem bekommen auf die Frage hin: "Mein Teich ist ganz trüb, was kann ich tun" Antwort: "Mach Muscheln rein , die machen das alles sauber". Aus der Überlegung heraus ist es dann auch zur Frage nach den Muscheln gekommen. Skippi kann ja schreiben, wenn ich mich täusche.

Grüße

Thomas


----------



## misudapi (28. Mai 2014)

Hallo,
für mich liest sich das eher "Verantwortungsbewust" gegenüber der Tierhaltung an.
Ich bin mit Tieren groß geworden und artgerechte Tierhaltung war nie ein Thema, sondern was normales!!
Gruß Susanne


----------



## Moderlieschenking (28. Mai 2014)

Hallo Skippi,
ein paar Zeilen von mir in Punkto Besatz.
Ich habe mir letztes Jahr noch einen zweiten kleineren Teich gebaut, der dürfte ca. 1500 L haben evtl. etwas weniger.
Diesen betreibe ich als reinen Naturteich, in meinem anderen sind ja __ Moderlieschen drin, was schon nach kurzer Zeit auffällig ist - im kleinen Teich sind
wesentlich mehr __ Wasserläufer, und auch schon einiges an Grasfroschlaich war heuer im kleineren Teich.
Im großen Teich hat heuer kein __ Grasfrosch gelaicht. Ich konnte auch letztes Jahr feststellen, dass die Moderlieschen die Kaulquappen der Grasfrösche,
sofern sie noch klein genug sind, auch fressen.
Was mir am kleinen Teich aufgefallen ist, auch dort wird der Grasfroschlaich ständig weniger, aber da habe ich den Übeltäter schon entdeckt.
Eine junge __ Ringelnatter macht sich da ans Werk.
Die heimischen Bewohner suchen sich scheinbar als Laichplatz eher einen fischfreien Teich aus.
Entscheiden darfst Du das für Dich selber, ich würde aber nicht zu viel experimentieren und wenn Fische dann nur __ Kleinfische.

LG Markus


----------



## SKIPPI (28. Mai 2014)

Mein Teich war trüb, ja, aber doch, weil ich Sand für die Pflanzen hineingeschaufelt habe. Das setzt sich mit der Zeit. Gestern schon konnte ich bis auf den Grund sehen und wie bereits erzählt jetzt jede Falte in der Folie gut erkennen. 
Bisher habe ich 11 verschiedene Pflanzen eingesetzt (auch mal mehrere pro Sorte) und eine Seerose ist unterwegs. 

Ich möchte keine "Zierfische" in dem Sinne, sondern denke bisher, dass __ Moderlieschen ganz gut hierher passen würden. 

Irgendwie habe ich das Gefühl, dass ich mich rechtfertigen muss, dass ich mich informiere. Was ist schlimm daran dies rechtzeitig zu tun? Und wenn die Fische erst im nächsten Sommer einziehen, ist doch egal. Dann weiß ich aber was ich tue und bin mir sicher, dass sich die ausgesuchen dann auch wohlfühlen werden. Wenn ich nun bei meinem Informieren zu dem Schluss komme, dass mein Teich für jegliche Fische zu klein ist, dann werde ich keine einsetzen. Aber wenn man immer nur diskutiert warum ich wohl frage und wer mich auf den Trichter gebracht hat zu fragen, dann komme ich zu keinem Schluss bei meinen Überlegungen.


----------



## Gartenteichumbauer (28. Mai 2014)

Hi Skippi,

völlig falsch verstanden. Es gibt einfach viele verschiedene Meinungen und Teiche.

So wie Markus schrieb: 2 Teiche = 2 Meinungen. 

Du musst Dir das beste daraus ziehen und Deinen Weg machen. Du hast hier viele gute Tippgeber und jeder Tippgebert ein wenig anders. 

Zu den Muscheln ist auch schon alles gesagt. 
In neuen Teich eingesetzt -> Tot
Einbuddeln müssen sie sich
Algen filtern können 

Also rechtfertigen mußt Du Dich für nix, jeder Tipp ist lieb und gut gemeint (nicht nur meine, sondern alle)

Grüße

Thomas


----------



## Moderlieschenking (28. Mai 2014)

Hallo Skippi,
ich wollte Dich jetzt nicht irreführen.
Du musst Dich auch nicht rechtfertigen, ich finde es ja super dass Du dich vorher informierst, sehr viele machen dies vorher eben nicht.
Ich wollte nur versuchen darzulegen, was für Vorteile es für die heimische Fauna hat, wenn man gar keine Fische einsetzt.
Mein kleiner Teich wird in der kurzen Zeit seit er besteht schon von vielen Tieren angenommen.
Da in diesem keine offensichtilichen Fressfeinde wie Fische drin sind, laichen dort die Grasfrösche scheinbar lieber, dass dann ihr Laich trotzdem von der
__ Ringelnatter gefressen wird, das können die ja beim Ablaichen nicht wissen.
Auch in meinem großen Teich halten sich sehr viele __ Frösche und __ Molche auf, ausserdem habe ich dort jedes Jahr trotz __ Moderlieschen sehr viel Libellennachwuchs
(ca.10 verschiedene Arten), wiegesagt, die Frösche weichen beim Laichen aus.
Trotzdem empfehle ich ja oft genug meine heiß geliebten Moderlieschen, da sie für mich als Gartenteichfisch ideal sind, vor allem hat man auch von
der Wasserqualität her viel leichteres Spiel als bei Goldfischen.
Allerdings sehe ich nach ein paar Jahren auch den Besatz mit Fischen allgemein etwas kritischer.
Wie Thomas schon schrieb,  entscheide für Dich welche Art von Teich Du hast.
Für mich kommst Du laut Deinen Ausführungen eher in die Naturteichschiene, was mich ja eh besonders freut, da mir unsere Natur sehr am Herzen
liegt.

LG Markus


----------



## Tottoabs (28. Mai 2014)

SKIPPI schrieb:


> Die Kaninchen leben nicht wie bei "normalen Menschen" in einem handelsüblichen Kaninchenstall aus dem Baumarkt, sondern in einem 10qm Hochsicherheitsgehege


Ohm, ist das nicht normal ? 





Schau mal was ich da hinter dem Teich habe ...... ca. 4x4 = 16 m²


----------



## SKIPPI (28. Mai 2014)

Fast! Ich habe hier dies stehen


----------



## Tottoabs (28. Mai 2014)

Da gibt es aber Kein natürliches Grün für die Hopler.....Ich kann meine immer um den festen Stall rum etwas versetzen. So das das Gras die Zeit hat nachzuwachsen.


----------



## muh.gp (28. Mai 2014)

Hallo Totto,

wenn Du auch soviel Platz hast...  Beneidenswert! Da könnte ich meine Teichsucht mal voll ausleben...

Grüße,
Holger


----------



## SKIPPI (28. Mai 2014)

Aber doch, sie haben natürliches Grün in dem verdrahteten Teil! Aber wenn sie so mit ihrem Heu rumsauen, dann sieht man es schlecht, das gebe ich zu! 

Das Gehege der beiden ist eben Marder-sicher gebaut. Unter dem Teil mit der Erde ist eine Betonplatte (die war da schon vom alten Schuppen), darauf wurden die Kellerwandsteine gestellt und auch um den geschlossenen Teil des Geheges. Der Draht ist feuerverzinkt, das Dach ist geschlossen. Es gibt nirgendwo eine Lücke durch die ein Hühnerei passen würde. Das ist die Faustregel für Mardersicherheit. 
Auf den Platten nutzen sich die Krallen gut ab, so dass ich nicht schneiden brauche und im Teil mit der Erde haben sie sich unter dem Stall eine kleine Höhle gebaut. 
Durch den verdrahteten Teil haben sie die Sonne von Aufgang bis zum Mittag. Da Kaninchen besser mit Kälte als mit Hitze zurecht kommen ist das so nach unseren Möglichkeiten der perfekte Platz. Sonst hätte ich nur noch in Südlage was gehabt. 
Und frisches Grün gibt es natürlich auch von mir. Da gehe ich jeden Tag fleißig sammeln.


----------



## Tottoabs (28. Mai 2014)

muh.gp schrieb:


> Hallo Totto,
> wenn Du auch soviel Platz hast...  Beneidenswert! Da könnte ich meine Teichsucht mal voll ausleben...


 Naja, ich werde von meiner Frau, der eigenen Zeit und den Finanziellen möglichkeiten ausgebremmst.


----------



## muh.gp (28. Mai 2014)

Tottoabs schrieb:


> Naja, ich werde von meiner Frau, der eigenen Zeit und den Finanziellen möglichkeiten ausgebremmst.



Tja, bei mir kommt noch der Platz dazu... Aber den Rest kenne ich zu gut! Willkommen, Leidensgenosse!


----------



## SKIPPI (1. Juni 2014)

Ihr Lieben, ich brauche noch mal euren Rat!

Ich überlege ob es nicht nett anzuschauen wäre, wenn ich so eine kleine "Fontäne" im Teich hätte. Also nicht so ein Riesenteil, sondern nur etwas das eine kleine ruhige Glaskuppel bildet. 

Nun weiß ich aber nicht ob das funktioniert, da der Teich an der vorgesehenen Stelle 1m tief ist. Was für eine Leistung bräuchte ich da? Und gibt es solche Pumpen auch mit so einem langen "Rohr"? Gerne würde ich das ganze als Solar-Variante haben, aber so richtig finde ich mich im "Pumpenjungel" nicht zurecht...

Wegen dem Fischbesatz kommt mir gelegentlich der Gedanke, dass ich gerne welche im Teich hätte und ich dann einfach einen Wegweiser für __ Frösche in Richtung Nachbarn aufstelle. Die haben an ihrer Kräuterspirale ein kleines Wasserloch. 
"Laichen? Hüpfst du da -->" 
Geplant ist auf der Nordseite aber auch noch ein "Wasserspiel" mit Minibecken. Vielleicht kann ich den Froschis auch damit dann eine Alternative bieten.


----------



## troll20 (1. Juni 2014)

Ja ja typisch Frau und nu geht's nicht schnell genug,  tzzz.
Haben da nicht welche am Anfang deines Themas vor gewarnt. 
Morgen schwimmen dann 5 Babykois drin rum.
Übermorgen damit man auch noch was sieht drei 50cm koi.
Und am nächsten Tag wirst du von solch merkwürdigem Geruch aus dem Garten geweckt.
Was mag das wohl sein.
Genau die Fischsuppe ist servier fertig. 

LG Rene


----------



## SKIPPI (1. Juni 2014)

Guten Morgen troll, 

meinst du wirklich mich, oder hast du dich im Thread vertan? Ich bin ein wenig erschrocken ob deinem Beitrag!


----------



## Tottoabs (1. Juni 2014)

SKIPPI schrieb:


> Nun weiß ich aber nicht ob das funktioniert, da der Teich an der vorgesehenen Stelle 1m tief ist. Was für eine Leistung bräuchte ich da? Und gibt es solche Pumpen auch mit so einem langen "Rohr"? Gerne würde ich das ganze als Solar-Variante haben, aber so richtig finde ich mich im "Pumpenjungel" nicht zurecht...


Teichtiefe und Pumpenleistung sind ziemlich egal. Ob die Pumpe auf 40 cm oder auf 100 cm steht ist nicht relevant da die Drüchhöhe über dem Wasserspiegel nur ausschlaggebend ist. Was anderes ist das du nicht einer solchen Pummpe die Kleinstlebewesen schredderst. Also ich habe für meine Pumpe eine grobe Filtermatte genommen aus welcher ich einen Sack geformt habe. Somit werden schon mal nur wirkliche Kleinstlebewesen durch die Pumpe gesaugt. Ich habe eine billige Solarpumpe von Ebay gekauft. Wichtig war mir das die Solarpanele nicht einfach irgendwo rumlabbert, sondern mit Erdspeiß befestigt werdn konnte.
Z.B. Artikelnummer:35108145910 [ebay]351081459109[/ebay]
Muss nicht 5 W sein, reichen auch weniger für ein kleines Wasserspiel.
Die wertigeren Systemen haben so Steckverlängerungen dabei. Die werden aber nicht bis zu einem Meter funktionieren. Da musst du in einen Baumarkt mit den Steckverlängerungen und schauen ob du da irgend ein passendes Röhrchen findest. Möglicherweise mit Silikon einkleben. Dann ist es ja so, dass du das alles standfest haben möchtest. Senkrecht bis zu einem Meter nach oben. Möglich ist das mit einem zum Beispiel schwarzen Eimer mit dichtem Deckel. In den Deckel ein  Loch und die Sprühstange da durch. Pumpe fast auf den Boden des Eimers anbringen. Dann die Filtermatte (grob/3cm dick)
Z.B. Artikelnummer: 161304318600   [ebay]1613043186009[/ebay] als Sack um die Pumpe formen und oben mitt Kabelbinder zuziehen. Abschneiden was zu viel übersteht aber nicht zuviel abschneiden. Du wilst das vielleicht noch mal wieder los machen zum auswaschen und dann auch wieder fest bekommen.
In den Eimer unten ein schwerrer Stein, Kies oder bisschen Beton, was gerade zur Hand ist. Steckdosenbohrer und in dem Eimer einige Löcher bohren. Nicht zu viele. Wand soll ja noch halten. Nicht zu wenig. Wasser soll ungestört rein und Tierchen sollen auch wieder raus finden. Das Stromkabel was neben dem Röchem aus deinem Sack kommt durch eines der Löcher stecken. Deckel drauf, an passender Stelle in den Teich. Kabel und die Solar-Pannele anschließen und auf Sonne warten.

Nach meiner Erfahrung muss man eine grobe Filtermatte bei großem Sack und kleiner Pumpenleistung fast nie sauber machen. Wenn man merkt das die Pumpenleistung ab nimmt, ist mal ne Reinigung angesagt. Ist aber schnell ausgewaschen.....wie gesagt bei mir nur einmal zum Winter.


 PS: Regenbogen-Elritzen sind nicht so Unruhig wie bei Werner auf den Vidios. Das sind Ableichfilme. Die sind normal grau mit zum Teil den blauen Schuppen. Geffalen mir gut wenn die so im Schwarm zusammen stehen. Vor und Nachteil ist wohl, das die sich in Deutschland nicht unkontroliert vermehren......Wenn du jemand mit Aquarium kennst kann der deine Jungfische in seinem Becken über den ersten Winter bringen, wenn du einen Schwarm vergrößern möchtest. Alttiere sind Winterhart. Die Jungen haben wohl noch nicht so viele Reserven das Sie es über den ersten Winter schaffen.


----------



## SKIPPI (1. Juni 2014)

Vielen Dank, Totto, für deinen ausführlichen Beitrag! 

Ich muss zugeben, dass ich ihn einmal mehr lesen musste! 

Dass mir die Pumpe Tierchen schreddert, das möchte ich ja nun auf gar keinen Fall!
Die Lösung mit dem Eimer und der Filter-Vlies-Verkleidung klingt da nach einer guten Möglichkeit! (Vlies haben wir sogar noch eine halbe Rolle)

Und wegen der Regenbogenelritzen: Stimmt! Die rote Färbung hätte mich ja schon darauf aufmerksam machen können, dass da was im Gange ist! 

Nochmal vielen Dank!


----------



## Tottoabs (1. Juni 2014)

SKIPPI schrieb:


> Die Lösung mit dem Eimer und der Filter-Vlies-Verkleidung klingt da nach einer guten Möglichkeit! (Vlies haben wir sogar noch eine halbe Rolle)


 Nicht das du was Falsches nimmst. Da ist schon ein großer Unterschied zwischen dem Grobfilter Material und dem Flies welches du unter die Folie steckst. Schau dir die Bilder bei ebay an.


PS: tja, mein Rechtschreibprogramm funktioniert in diesem Forum nicht mehr. Wenn ich schnell was runtertippe sind da schon mal einige Böcke im Buchstabensalat.


----------



## SKIPPI (1. Juni 2014)

War vorhin am Handy und habe jetzt vom PC aus noch mal nachgesehen. Ja, das ist schon was ganz anderes! Gut, dass du mich nochmal extra drauf hingewiesen hast!


----------



## Gartenteichumbauer (2. Juni 2014)

Hallo Skippi, 

hab gerade mal vorbeigeschaut, in der Hoffnung etwas zur fertigstellung irgendwelcher Großprojekte zu lesen .

Zu der Pumpe. Solar ist eigentlich Geldverschwendung. Du kaufst eine Pumpe mit sehr geringer Leistung für teuer Geld. 
Bis Du dies mit der Energieersparnis wieder eingespielt hast, hast Du sicher schon 3 von den Dingern entsorgt. 

Ich war früher auch auf der Solarschiene und bin mittlerweile eigentlich schon fast dagegen, weils meist teurer Leistungsschwacher Plunder ist.

Die meisten Teichbesitzer habe solche Springbrunnenpumpen in der Garage zu stehen, weil sie das zu Anfang ganz nett fanden... 

Grüße

Thomas


----------



## misudapi (2. Juni 2014)

Hallo Skippi,
also, so eine Solarpumpe ist so ein Ding an der Nordseite.
Nein, tot ernst. Ich habe eine und bin damit zufrieden!!!
Da ich keine Möglichkeit habe ,Strom am Teich zu bekommen bleib mir nix anderes übrig. Deswegen habe ich mich für eine mit Akku, 5 Watt Leistung und einen sehr langen Kabel entschieden. Sie läuft  bereits im zweiten Jahr. Das "Solar-dings-da-bums-da" hab ich an den zwei Meter hohen Zaun befestigt. Daneben soll diese Jahr noch ein zweiter hin für eine O2-Pumpe für heiße Tage.
Gruß Susanne


----------



## SKIPPI (2. Juni 2014)

Lieber Thomas, dann entrümpel mal deine Garage und schick mir eine davon! 

Leider kann ich mit Großprojekten grad nicht dienen, aber viele liegengebliebene Kleinprojekte wurden nachgeholt.
Die Steinmauer ist einfach zu trocken für den armen lustlos dahängenden Frauenmantel gewesen und so hat er einen neuen Platz am Teich gefunden.
Auf der Mauer wurden dafür robuste Rosen gepflanzt. Ich hoffe mit ihnen habe ich dort mehr Glück.
Dann wurden noch allerlei Kübel und Töpfe mit neuen Zierblumen bestückt und wir haben angefangen beim Kaninchenstall zu pflastern. Ich habe endlich meine "Buchsbaumzucht" angefangen und außerdem sind wir nun stolze Besitzer einer Regentonne.  (Leider nur "nacher" und keine "vorher" Bilder)

Liebe Susanne, Genau so ein Teil wollte ich! 5 Watt und ab dafür! Sauerstoff ist reichlich im Teich, die Folie ist unter Wasser voll mit kleinen Luftbläschen! (Ist doch ein gutes Zeichen, oder?!)


----------



## Tottoabs (2. Juni 2014)

Naja, bei 15-25 Euro für so eine Pummpe...meine hält schon das dritte Jahr.... muss ich nicht lange überlegen. Wenn platt dann ne neue.


----------



## RKurzhals (2. Juni 2014)

Hi Skippi,
für ein Wasserspiel würde ich auch nicht lange überlegen. Das mit dem "Kleintierschreddern" finde ich stellenweise ein wenig übertrieben. Bei vielen der Pumpen, die ich so sehe, hat der Ansaugkorb schmalere Schlitze als die Zwischenräume im Pumpenrad groß sind. Das verhindert zwar nicht ein regelmäßiges Verstopfen der Pumpe, hält aber vieles zurück. Der Durchfluss durch so ein Wasserspiel ist nun doch vergleichsweise niedrig, selbst für Deine Teichgröße.
Mit dem Frauenmantel fährst Du gut am Teich, bei mir hat er schon die letzten beiden Winter am Teichrand innen (!) überstanden (nur auf Ufermatte ohne Substrat! ).   Deine "Fairy" ist eine Bodendeckerrose, und wird sich da ordentlich ausbreiten... . Bei mir bedecken zwei dieser Rosen im Halbschatten mehr als einen Quadratmeter. Die Rose ist absolut robust, benötigt keinen Schnitt und blüht lange und viel.


----------



## SKIPPI (3. Juni 2014)

Guten Morgen 

Jetzt sagst du was, Rolf! An das Verstopfen habe ich noch gar nicht gedacht! Ich hatte so eine kleine Zimmerbrunnen- bzw. Trinkbrunnenpumpe für die Katzen und die ist jeden zweiten Tag verstopft gewesen! Einfach fürchterlich! Und wenn ich die Teichpumpe nachher in der Mitte versenken will, dann ist auch mal gar nicht so einfach da ständig dran zu kommen... Da muss ich wohl doch lieber noch mal drüber nachdenken.... 

Frauenmantel ist ein absolutes Lieblingsgewächs von mir! Eine Staude wurde verschüttet und nur ein einziges Blatt war noch an der Oberfläche zu sehen als ich es bemerkt habe. Habs schnell gerettet und umgepflanzt und nun hat sie sich berappelt und sieht schon wieder wie eine Pflanze aus. 

Für die Fairy habe ich mich entschieden, weil sie klein bleibt, recht resistent gegen Schädlinge ist und ohne Schnitt genau so gut zurecht kommt wie mit einem ruppigen Rückschnitt mir der Heckenschere. In die Breite darf sie gerne, nur soll sie nicht so stark in die Auffahrt wachsen. Da werd ich im Herbst dann mal langhalten. So zumindest mein Plan. 
Bin sehr gespannt wie sich die Mauerbepflanzung entwickelt. Storchenschnabel, __ Katzenminze und Thymian wachsen dort auch und ich hoffe die Stauden breiten sich schön aus, so dass schon bald keine Erde mehr zwischen ihnen zu sehen ist.


----------



## ina1912 (3. Juni 2014)

Guten Morgen Skippi! 
Deine Mauerbepflanzung finde ich sehr schön,  mit der Rose hast Du glaube ich alles richtig gemacht. An so trockenen und steinigen Standorten machen sich auch __ Iris gut und natürlich die ganze Familie der Sedum-Arten, Dachwurz, Polsterphlox, Polsternelken usw....
wird sicher eine bluehfreudige Mauer!
lg ina


----------



## SKIPPI (3. Juni 2014)

Leute, ich mags ja gar nicht sagen...aber mal von vorn...

Da ich heute ein Auto habe bin ich losgedüst in die nächste größere Stadt und habe die Baumärkte abgeklappert die eine "Teichabteilung" haben um doch einen richtigen Filter zu kaufen. Bei Dehner wollte mir der Filialleiter unbedingt Oase andrehen, aber bei den Preisen hab ich mal dankend abgewunken und bin einfach wieder gegangen. 
Eine weitere Anlaufstelle war Hornbach. Ein sehr netter Verkaufer hat mich beraten! Gekauft habe ich am Ende ein Set von Heissner. Der Verkaufer sagte mir auch, dass sie __ Moderlieschen nicht verkaufen, weil ihre Becken zu warm sind. 
Nach einigen Abstechern führte mich der Weg noch ins Futterhaus. Dort bin ich auch direkt wieder an den Becken mit den Fischen vorbei und zu den Pumpen gelaufen um auch dort noch mal zu gucken. Wieder Oase und eine andere Marke, aber gleiche Leistung für viel teureres Geld. Ok, dreh ich mich um geh wieder - dachte ich - da sehe ich zwischen den Aquarienfischen zwei Becken mit  Moderlieschen und Goldelritzen! 

Lange Rede, kurzer Sinn: Der Teich ist jetzt nicht mehr unbewohnt... So und jetzt gehe ich mich schämen...


----------



## krallowa (3. Juni 2014)

Pumpe gut, alles gut


----------



## Gartenteichumbauer (3. Juni 2014)

... mich hat gewundert, dass Du die gestern nicht schon gekauft hast. 



Na dann Glückwunsch zu Deinen neuen Haustieren.

Einen Filter kannst Du auch selber bauen, sofern Euch ein wenig Bastelarbeit nicht stört. Spart auf alle Fälle jede Menge Geld und so schlimm ist es auch nicht vom Aufwand her.

Grüße

Thomas


----------



## Tottoabs (3. Juni 2014)

Was hast du gekauft und wie viele?


----------



## SKIPPI (3. Juni 2014)

Guten Abend 

Hach was bin ich froh über eure diplomatischen Antworten! 

Der Filter ist noch nicht in Betrieb. So recht weiß ich noch nicht wohin damit und bis auf drei/vier "Algenwölkchen" ist der Teich auch glasklar. Und Starterbakterien ja, oder nein und der merkwürdige Stromversorgungsplan von meinem Schubkarrenschieber haben mich dazu bewegt das Teil erstmal in den Schuppen zu stellen. 

Also bezahlt habe ich 10 __ Moderlieschen und 10 Goldelritzen. Von letzteren aber scheinbar nur 9 bekommen. Insgesamt scheinen sie fröhlich und sind schon gut auf Mückelarven-Jagd.


----------



## SKIPPI (3. Juni 2014)

Hier sind die Mini-Lieschen und -Elis


----------



## Gartenteichumbauer (3. Juni 2014)

Aaaach sind die Süüüüß. 

Warum hast Du nicht nach dem Filter gefragt? Den hättest Du Dir selber machen können. 

Und wenn hier im Forum jemand einen Filter baut, dann wirst Du mit Tipps und Tricks überschüttet. 
Von der Waschmaschine bis zum Pflanzenfilter (mein Liebling) wäre alles dabei. Eine 8 Watt Pumpe... 
Das ist doch dass, was die Forenuser lesen wollen... Ein spannendes Filterprojekt.

Nein nein, Ihr macht das Klasse. Macht nur weiter so, auch wenn Ihr nicht auf mich/ uns hören wollt. 


Grüße

Thomas


----------



## SKIPPI (3. Juni 2014)

Noch ist der Filter in OVP, also wenn wer was loswerden möchte...Ich bin für jedes DIY-Projekt offen!


----------



## Tanny (3. Juni 2014)

na dann mal herzlichen Glückwunsch zum Familienzuwachs 

LG
Kirstin


----------



## Gartenteichumbauer (3. Juni 2014)

Okidoki.

mein aktueller Teich ist so groß wie Deiner (Der große Teich hat sich samt Frau von mir getrennt...) 

1. Pumpe:
Wenn Du Dir die Arbeit machen willst, dürften 8 Watt Lufthebertechnik (findest Du hier im Forum, nur wir müssen es etwas kleiner machen) für Deinen Teich ausreichen. (man muß am Teich mit nix übertreiben. 50 Watt, damits besser wird sind sinfrei.)
Bei dem geringen Stromverbrauch ist es notwendig, das Teich und Filter auf einer Ebene sind, da keine (geringe) Förderhöhe erzielt wird.
Tierschonend ist diese Pumpe wie keine andere-

Benötigt wird 1 50ger Rohr ein T-Stück dazu und ein Teichbelüfterstein. Den kannst Du eh gut brauchen, von daher wären nur die Rohre ein e Fehlinvestition. (3,00 Euro oder so)

2. Filter:

Willst Du einen technischen Filter oder den Filter als Pflanzenfilter in deinen gestalteten Gartenteich integrieren? 


Das wären erstmal die Einstiegsfragen zum Thema.

Grüße

Thomas


----------



## SKIPPI (3. Juni 2014)

Hm... Pflanzenfilter nimmt sicher einiges an Platz ein und ich würde aus dem Bauch heraus jetzt spontan zu dem technischen Filter tendieren. 

Das Filter-Thema strengt mich wirklich an. Wenn ich schon daran denke, dass da Rohre und Schläuche in meinem Teich rumhängen.. 
Ich hab keine Ahnung wie das mal aussehen soll/kann/wird...


----------



## Joerg (4. Juni 2014)

Das Thema Luftheber oder Schwerkraftfilterung hätte gut erklärt SKIPPY eine Hilfe sein können.

@Skippy, nimm deinen Filter mal in Betrieb und dann viel Geduld.
Es dauert viele Monate, bis sich ein Gleichgewicht im Teich eingestellt hat.
Bei deinem kleinen Anfangsbesatz sollte der gekaufte erst mal ausreichen.
Wenn du später feststellst, dass dieser oft gereinigt werden muss oder das Wasser nicht so klar wird wie du es dir vorstellst, leif einfach mal über die Erfahrungen der anderen User.

Viele Unterwasser- und Schwimmpflanzen sind sehr hilfreich, um die Nährstoffe zu binden.

Viel Spass beim Einrichten und beobachten der Fische.

_(Edit by Christine: Beitrag geteilt - Orginalthema und OT)_


----------



## SKIPPI (4. Juni 2014)

Guten Morgen 



Joerg schrieb:


> Das Thema Luftheber oder Schwerkraftfilterung hätte gut erklärt SKIPPY eine Hilfe sein können.



Genau so ist es! Ich hatte mich auf viele hilfreiche Antworten gefreut, zu lesen gab es aber nur anderes... 

Wenn ich Luftheber in die Suchfunktion eingebe, dann finde ich viele Beiträge in denen das Wort vorkommt, aber bisher noch keine Erklärung was das genau ist. 
Schwerkraftfilterung erklärt sich mir einfach durch den Namen. Ich vermute dahinter eine leistungsstarke Pumpe die das Teichwasser weit nach oben befördert wo es dann durch verschiedene Becken wieder in den Teich zurück fließt. 
Die Sinnhaftigkeit eines außerhalb liegenden Pflanzenfilters erschließt sich mir nicht. Der Teich ist vollgestopft mit Pflanzen. Warum diese anders filtern als welche die außerhalb liegen verstehe ich nicht. 

Ich habe einen Filterkasten gekauft. Den stellt man irgendwo an den Rand und hängt den Schlauch mit der Pumpe ins Wasser. Pumpe pumpt Wasser in den Kasten und aus dem Kasten läuft es über ein Rohr wieder zurück in den Teich. Klingt ganz einfach. Nur anzusehen ist das Teil nicht besonders schön. Aber wäre das ein "Luftheber"? Brauche ich bei Eigenbau verschiedene Filterkammern, wie diese Regentonnensysteme, die ich oft hier im Forum auf Bildern sehe? Und wozu brauche ich jetzt noch einen "Sprudelstein"? Bei dem gekauften Filterkasten ist eine Lampe gegen Algen dabei. Brauche ich die denn gar nicht? 

Also wenn ich den Kasten zurückgeben kann, weil man das Gleiche auch für 50,- Euro selber bauen kann, dann wäre das toll.


----------



## ina1912 (4. Juni 2014)

Hallo Skippi! 
Zum Thema Luftheber weiß ich nicht viel zu sagen, aber Sprudelstein und so weiter... also der Sprudelstein ist dafür da, um das Wasser mit Sauerstoff anzureichern. Sehr sinnvoll im Winter, da man die Pumpe nicht betreibt (sonst kuehlt das Wasser durch die Umwaelzung der Schichten zu sehr runter), so sind die Sauerstoffblasen daseinzige, was die "Abgase" des Teiches nachmoben hinaus befoerdert.    Auch ist der Sprudler.oft nötig im Sommer, da die Erwärmung des Wassers immer mit sinkendem Sauerstoffniveau einhergeht und die Fische Atemnot kriegen koennten.
Die UVC-LAMPE benutzen viele, um die Schwebealgen abzutöten.  Allerdings heißt das natürlich auch, die abgetoete Biomasse muss irgendwiemwieder aus dem Teich entfernt werden. Es geht auch ohne diese Lampe bei vielen gut, die haben auch klares Wasser dank Mengen an Pflanzen.  Da komme ich gleich mal zum Pflanzenfilter. Auch der ist kein Muss. Hast du im Teich genug Platz für viele Pflanzen, brauchst Du den nicht. Bei mir war es so, dass die Ebenen, auf die ich Pflanhen setzen konnte, zwar voll bepflanzt sind, aber der Streifen ist halt recht schmal, so dass nicht genug Pflanzen für die Menge der Fische hinpassten. Da das vielen so geht und man den Fischen nicht noch mehr Schwimmraum klaut, in dem man groessere Pflanzflaechen im Teich anlegt, bietet sich ein nachträglich außerhalb des Teichs liegender Pflanzenfilterteich an. Manche planen ihn direkt mit, weil sie die Pflanzen vor Fischfrass schützen wollen, manche bauen ihn hinterher, weil eben die Filterleistung der im Teich lebenden Pflanzen nicht mehr reichte... so auch bei mir. Dort haben sie ihre angenehme Tiefe, können sich ungehindert breit machen und ernähren sich von dem grob vorgefilterten aber sehr naehrstoffreichen Wasser, was aus dem Teich kommt, und geben es dann gereinigt wieder in den Teich ab.
ich hoffe, ich habe mich jetzt nicht zu umständlich ausgedrückt,  wenn Du Fragen hast, frag einfach nochmal nach...
lg ina


----------



## Zacky (4. Juni 2014)

SKIPPI schrieb:


> Aber wäre das ein "Luftheber"?



Nein! 

Ein Luftheber ist eine Art Förderpumpe, die es ermöglicht nur mit einer Luftpumpe, dass Wasser in einem Rohr nach oben zu befördern. Ein Luftheber funktioniert am besten auf Wasserlinie, da er nahezu keine effektive Förderhöhe samt Fördervolumen schafft. Je nach Eintauchtiefe und Luftpumpenleistung ist das Fördervolumen das Ergebnis.

Im Grunde genommen wird unten am Rohr die Luft über den Belüfterkompressor eingeblasen. Die austretenden Luftblasen haben das zwangsweise Verhalten in dem Rohr nach oben zu steigen. Die aufsteigenden Luftblasen verdrängen nun das Wasser auf Grund des Dichte-/Masseverhältnisses nach oben und unten kann es nachlaufen, da das Rohr nach unten hin offen ist. (Ob das nun wissenschaftlich korrekt ist, dass die Luft das Wasser verdrängt oder sich die Moleküle des Luft-/Wassergemisches verbinden, vermag ich nicht zu sagen. Bitte um Nachsicht!)

Ein Luftheber wird seit Jahren in der Aquaristik als Förderpumpe eingesetzt und findet seit geraumer Zeit auch mehr Zuspruch in der Teichszene, da es einfach aus energiesparender Sichtweise bis zu einem gewissen Punkt sehr effizient ist. Ein Luftheber ist nicht für jedes __ Filtersystem möglich und nicht für alle Filterkomponenten sinnvoll.

Ein Schwerkraftfilter ist eigentlich nichts anderes, als das alle Filterkammern quasi unter Wasser stehen und das Wasser durch großzügige Verrohrung selbstständig durch den Filter laufen kann, bis zu dem Punkt, wo eine Pumpe (erst einmal egal welcher Art) das Wasser in Bewegung hält, so dass es alleine nachströmen oder rausströmen kann.

Ich hoffe an dieser Stelle ein wenig Licht ins Dunkel gebracht zu haben, aber nicht jeder Teich ist für jede Filtertechnik ausgelegt. Es sollte alles ganz individuell, nach Teichgröße und Möglichkeiten, Platz und technischen Mindestaufwand betrachtet werden.


----------



## Gartenteichumbauer (4. Juni 2014)

Hallo Skippi, 

so wie Zacky schreibt. Ich wollte Dich nicht mit technischen Parametern überfahren, deswegen habe ich es nicht so detailiert beschrieben.

Wenn der energiesparende Luftheber ein Thema für Dich ist, kann man da sehr viel optimieren. Das wird aber erst Thema, wenn Du sagst "Klar, ich nehm das in Angriff". 

Problematisch ist die geringe Förderhöhe, was bedeutet Du mußt den Spaten nochmal rausholen. 


Pflanzenfilter ist gar nicht so schlimm. Ich z.B, werde  das ganze Schilf, was ich ausgebuddelt habe als Pflanzenfilter benutzen. So hat die Teichrandbepflanzung einen Nutzen.

Unterschied ist lediglich, dass Du die Pflanzen am Teichrand nicht in Erde, sondern in Kies verbuddelts.  Der Filter sollte 1/3 der Teichfläche groß sein.

Es sind ja nur Fragen, in welche Richtung Du gehen möchtest.  

Grüße

Thomas


----------



## Gartenteichumbauer (4. Juni 2014)

... noch eine Anmerkung zum technischen Filter.
im Grunde besteht ein Filter immer aus 2 Komponenten. 

Dem Vorfilter, der das gröbste rausholt und einer Biostufe. das ist beim Pflanzen und technischen Filter gleich. 
Somit besteht der gekaufte Filter aus diesen Komponenten. dabei wird die Biostufe (beim Pflanzefilter Pflanzen und Kies in Kombination) durch Helix oder Filtermatten ersetzt.  

Somit benötigt man zum Filterbau eine Regentonne (mehr Volumen, als der Kauffilter und deutlich preiswerter) 
Einen Vorfilter, das kann im 1. Step eine Strumpfhose sein, von denen Du sicher immer mal eine zum ausrangieren hast. 

In der Biostufe werden dann Filtermatten oder Helix benötigt. 

Alles kann man recht preiswert erwerben, so man den Bastelaufwand nicht scheut. 

Grüße vom Naturteichheini

Thomas


----------



## SKIPPI (4. Juni 2014)

Okidoki, also bei einem Selbstbau bräuchte ich also Platz für eingebuddelte Regentonnen...damit ist das abgehakt. 
Beim Pflanzenfilter ist der Platzbedarf bei der 1/3-Regel ungefähr der Gleiche, aber man hätte noch was fürs Auge. Da würde ich schon eher drüber nachdenken. 

Ich denke, dass ich bei Zeiten erstmal den gekauften Filter ins Wasser hänge. Wenn wir mir der Drainage durch sind und der Weg gepflastert ist, dann schaue ich mal, wie es platzmäßig aussieht mit einem Pflanzenfilter. (Da leite ich das Wasser aus meiner gekauften Pumpe dann doch einfach dort hinein, richtig? Nur noch mal zur Wiederholung und zum Verständnis. Und der PF müsst dann ja höher liegen als der Teich..?!)

Danke euch allen für eure Mühe mit mir! *Sprudelstein googlen geht*


----------



## Gartenteichumbauer (4. Juni 2014)

Hallo Skippi, 

es ist immer abhängig von der eingesetzten Pumpe, wie hoch Du den Filter platzieren kannst. Jede Pumpe hat eine Förderhöhe, für die Sie ausgelegt ist. 
Willst Du Wasser nach oben Pumpen, verliert die Pumpe mit jedem cm Leistung. 
Aus dem Grund ist es am günstigsten, alles auf Teichniveau anzulegen.

Ja, einfach mit der Pumpe in den Filter pumpen. 

Viel Spaß beim googlen, brauchen wirst Du den Sprudelstein oder Kompressor auf jeden Fall und sei es im Winter als Eisfreihalter. 

Nimm die Leistung nicht so hoch, ich denk 4 - 8 Watt reichen für unsere Teichgröße.


----------



## SKIPPI (4. Juni 2014)

Na aber das Wasser muss ja vom Filter zurück in den Teich. Dachte das setzt vorraus, dass der der Pflanzenfilter dann höher angelegt ist.


----------



## Gartenteichumbauer (4. Juni 2014)

Nein, Wasser bleibt immer in der Waage, von daher muss es nirgends herunterlaufen.


----------



## SKIPPI (4. Juni 2014)

Verstehe ich immer noch nicht  Wie soll es denn aus dem Pflanzen(filter)teich in den eigentlichen Teich kommen? Es klettert doch nicht von alleine über den Wall zwischen beiden Teichen... 

Und mit Sprudelstein meint ihr diese blauen Dinger? Da brauche ich dann noch eine extra Pumpe für? 

Ist dieser ganze Aufwand denn wirklich nötig?


----------



## Gartenteichumbauer (4. Juni 2014)

Nein Skippi, der Aufwand ist nicht nötig und nur ein Vorschlag/ Idee als alternative zu Deinem Kauffilter. Muss aber nicht sein. 

Pflanzenfilter und Teich werden einfach miteinander verbunden, sozusagen die Erweiterung des Teiches. Folie kann man kleben. 
Man kann den PF auch höher setzen, doch dann geht es nicht mit 8 Watt Pumpenleistung, sondern nur mit deutlich mehr. 

Der Sprudelstein ist einfach eine kleine Luftpumpe und versorgt den Teich mit Sauerstoff, der wichtig ist für Deine Tiere. 
Wichtig ist es an heißen Tagen, wenn Deine Fische nach Luft jappsen oder auch sinnvoll im Winter, damit der Teich nicht zufriert.

Im Winter verfaulen die Pflanzenreste im Teich. ist der Teich dann zugefroren wird sozusagen das Wasser vergiftet, weil die Gase nicht entweichen können. 

Du kannst den Teich auch Regelmäßig auftauen, in dem Du eine Topf heißes Wasser draufstellst (nicht mit der Axt, weil Du dann die Ruhe der Fische störst).

Blubberstein ist schon gut.

Grüße

Thomas


----------



## lotharw (4. Juni 2014)

hallo SKIPPI,

mit einem Luftheber hast du eine Pumpe und mit einem Abschäumer ein Vorfilter.Beides wird mit Pressluft angetrieben,
dann hast du kein Strom am Teich und keine Gefahren die dadurch entstehen könnten.
Den Wasserspiegelunterschied kann dann von 0mm bis 100mm betragen.

Mfg
Lothar


----------



## Gartenteichumbauer (4. Juni 2014)

Hallo Lothar,

Ich seh schon, Du bist ein Luftheberfreund  . Die Liste der Vorteile zu teuren handelüblichen Pumpen ist so lang...
Ja, Abschäumer ist ein brauchbarer Nebeneffekt. Vorfilter muss dennoch gebaut werden oder ne Strumpfhose drüber.

Wenn man Höhe Überwinden will, gehen aber die Energiespareffekte wieder verloren, eigentlich nicht, weil man dann mit 30 Watt für den Kleinen Teich etwas höher pumpt. Immer noch besser als ne 400 Watt Schlammpumpe  oder ne 100 Watt Eco Teichpumpe.


----------



## Tottoabs (4. Juni 2014)

SKIPPI schrieb:


> Ist dieser ganze Aufwand denn wirklich nötig?


Nein. Möglich Ja nötig nein.

Hänge deinen Filter in den Teich, verstecke die Schläuche unter irgend welche Pflanzen, Steine und genieße den Sommer am Teich. Ab und zu stöberst du durch das Forum und gut.
Wenn dann das Bedürfnis entsteht was weiter zu machen dann einfach Fragen.

Ach, da steht noch was zu Luftheber oder auch Mammutpumpe genannt : http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mammutpumpe


----------



## Gartenteichumbauer (4. Juni 2014)

Seh ich auch so wie Totto.

Es waren nur Vorschläge und Ideen, die man hätte umsetzen können.

Leider ward Ihr viel zu schnell.   . Man hat gerade einen Satz fertig geschrieben, da war auch schon die Folie drin... 

Nein nein, ich denk auch, macht so wie Totto sagt und genießt den Sommer.


----------



## SKIPPI (4. Juni 2014)

Ach Thomas, du nun wieder! 

Ok, dann sind wir in Sachen Teich ab jetzt mal faul und beobachten wie sich das Ganze dort entwickelt! 

Ich will mich jetzt nicht rausreden, aber ein wenig bin ich wohl "geschädigt" von den "Teichen" im Bekanntenkreis. Da werden winzige Teichschalen eingebuddelt, eine Seerose rein und drei, oder mehr Goldfische direkt im Anschluss und fertig. Und ja, diese Goldfische überleben auch in 50cm flachen Becken und manchmal vermehren sie sich sogar. Klar hab ich gedacht, dass mein 1m tiefer Teich mit seinen vielen Pflanzen und mehr als 3000l ebenfalls ohne Technik auskommen würde.... Naja...we will see...


----------



## Tanny (4. Juni 2014)

Hallo Skippi, 
 ich verfolge hier ja sehr interessiert die Filter-/Sprudel-Pumpendiskussion.
Ich habe null Ahnung davon, weil ich nichts davon habe, kann also kein Fachwissen beisteuern.

Aber vielleicht ein wenig eigene Erfahrung: 
Meine Tümpel haben definitiv eine etwas größere Oberfläche, als Dein Teich. 
Dafür sind sie aber deutlich flacher (=  schnellere und höhere Erwärmung und viel schnelleres Durchfrieren).

Die tiefste Stelle ist ca 60 cm tief - aber auch nur in der Mitte. 
Da die Bodnplatte, die den Tümpelgrund bildet kegelförmig eingesunken war, ist die größte Fläche allerhöchstens 
20 cm tief. 

In meinen Tümpeln leben neben Molchen, Fröschen, Blutegeln und haufenweise Insekten eine kleine Gruppe 
Goldelritzen und offensichtlich ein paar sehr schnelle, kleine, längliche  "gräuliche" Fische, von denen ich nicht weiß, 
was es ist, da ich sie da nicht reingesetzt habe. 
Bis letztes Jahr hat da auch ein ebenfalls nicht von mir eingebrachter kleiner __ Barsch mindestens zwei Sommer und 
einen Winter drin gelebt. 
Für die Tümpel habe ich überhaupt keine Technik und sie frieren im Winter komplett zu. 
Trotzdem hat bisher alles immer überlebt - es scheint also auch ohne Technik zu gehen. 

Ich nehme allerdings in Kauf, daß ich im Sommer fast täglich kurz Algen abfischen muss. 

LG
Kirstin


----------



## Michael H (4. Juni 2014)

Michael H schrieb:


> Dann mal ein Hallo auch von mir und viel Spasssss bei den Teichverrückten
> 
> Wenn ich du wäre , und in der Bau-Phase würde ich auf jeden Fall noch Größen und Tiefer bauen . Weil fast jeder hier , hat schon Minimum 2 mal gebaut  . Deswegen Versuche so groß wie es geht zu bauen , spätestens deine Fische wenn sie dann mal kommen ( und glaub mir sie werden kommen ) werden es dir danken .



Hallo

Mal ein paar Tage nicht Online und schon habt ihr Fische im Teich . Tja wenn ihr da mal nicht Vorgewarnt worden seid ... . Jetzt gehts also an den Filterbau und wie heißt es so schön je größer je besser . Denke aber auch das ihr dieses Jahr erst mal den Teich geniessen sollt , und nächstes jahr im Frühjahr erst mal die Folie rausreißt . Das Loch im Garten größer macht und natürlich auch gleich den passenden Filter dazu baut . Weil alle hier wissen ja , Koi machen viel dreck .
Also viel Spass dieses Jahr am Teich , bin schon gespannt auf die Doku nächstes Jahr .

P.s. Kurz noch zur Terrasse , hoffe ihr habt die noch nicht fertig , oder besser noch noch gar nicht angefangen . Wenn ja wäre es Blöd weil die ja dann stört für den nächsten Umbau ...........

Tja wenns einen mal gepackt hat .......


----------



## Gartenteichumbauer (4. Juni 2014)

@Micha H 

Die Terasse ist schon lange fertig. Zwar nicht am Freitag, wie abgemacht, dafür aber den Montag drauf...


----------



## Michael H (4. Juni 2014)

Gartenteichumbauer schrieb:


> @Micha H
> 
> Die Terasse ist schon lange fertig. Zwar nicht am Freitag, wie abgemacht, dafür aber den Montag drauf...



Sorry muß ich wohl Überflogen haben , nun ja mit jedem Abriss beginnt ein Neubau ....


----------



## ina1912 (4. Juni 2014)

Hi Skippi!
Ich schließe mich dem an. Im Moment reicht Deine Pumpe mit einem handelsüblichen Filter, denn Du hast ja nur sehr kleine Fische im Teich, die nicht so viel Nährstoffe produzieren wie ein großes Rudel Goldfische. Genieße das Wachsen und das Werden am Teich, dazu hast Du ihn ja schließlich ins Leben gehoben.  Sprudler mit ner kleinen Membranpumpe würde ich vorsorglich für die heißen Tage anschaffen. Ist nicht so teuer. Und wenn Du irgendwann feststellst, dass die Pflanzen im Teich und der Filter mit den Nährstoffen nicht mehr fertig werden, kannst Du ja noch mal über den externen Pflanzenfilter nachdenken. Meine entstand nachträglich genau aus dem Grund. Er liegt 10 cm über Teichniveau und hat einen Auslauf in den Teich. Hab ich ganz spontan gemacht: loch neben dem Teich gebuddelt ca 2,5*1,2m in Form einer 8, ca 30 cm tief, vlies und Folie rein, Blumentöpfe mit Kies und Wasserpflanzen bzw mit Gartenerde und naessevertraeglichen Gartenstauden. Auch ein großer Bottich mit Zebragras.  Dann Wasser Marsch! Nach drei-vier Tagen war der einstmals trübe Teich glasklar.  Mittlerweile haben  sich die Pflanzen jede freie Ecke dort erobert und zehren mächtig Nährstoffe. Und es sieht toll aus und vor allem eine Oase für unzählige Tiere. 
Lg ina


----------



## Gartenteichumbauer (4. Juni 2014)

Skippi und Tanny, je größer der Teich, umsomehr regelt sich alleine. 
Ich komme von einem großen Teich und das hat auch wunderbar geklappt und ich hab trotzdem gefiltert (die Ansprüche wachsen jedes Jahr...) Erst ist man zufrieden mit ein wenig grünem Wasser, dann wirds besser und dann will man es ganz gut... Ist irgendwie so, wenn man sich auf das Thema Teich einlässt.   

Ich werde meinen kleinen Teich auch filteren, obwohl er glasklar ist. Es entfällt einfach das manuelle Reinigen.

Ich habe Besuch von einem Igel, der Kleine flitzt mir um die Beine... 

Grüße

Thomas


----------



## Gartenteichumbauer (4. Juni 2014)

Da isser:


----------



## lotharw (4. Juni 2014)

hallo Thomas,

ich dachte mir das anders.
Vom Teich in den Luftheber dann in den Abschäumer,der die ganze Vorffilterarbeit macht,in den Biofilter und zurück in den Teich.

Mfg
Lothar


----------



## Gartenteichumbauer (4. Juni 2014)

Aber der Abschäumer macht doch keine Filterarbeit, der holt nur Eiweiß raus und ist automatisch dabei, wenn man einen Luftheber betreibt?


----------



## lotharw (4. Juni 2014)

hallo Thomas,

irrtum,ein Abschäumer kann Feststoffe bis zu Virengröße aus dem Teich holen.
Bei mir holte er auch Teichschnecken aus dem Wasser.

Das Optimum ist in meinen Augen ein schwimmender Abschäumer in einem Vortex/Absetzkammer.
Zuerst holt der Abschäumer das Eiweiß aus dem Wasser,dann kommen nur noch kleine Bläschen,
dann holt er alle anderen Feststoffe aus dem Wasser,Teile die man dann nicht mehr beachtet.
Man sollte sich mal die Arbeit machen und diese grün-braune Brühe mal unter dem Microskop anschauen
und nach diesem Ergebniss seinen Abschäumer einstellen.

Mfg
Lothar


----------



## RKurzhals (5. Juni 2014)

Hallo Lothar,
ich bin voll bei Dir ! Du wirst hier vermutlich auf die Vertreter von Schwerkraft, Halbschwerkraft und ??? stossen, die ihre persönliche Meinung zur Platzierung des "Wasserbewegers" haben. Da viele der Vorfilter eine Höhendifferenz im Wasserstand benötigen, führt das vollends zur Verwirrung. Selbst Geisy hat es da wohl nicht so leicht. Mein Fazit: der technischen Möglichkeiten sind viele, und ebenso die damit verbundenen Konsequenzen. Hab' vielen Dank für Deinen konstruktiven Beitrag .


----------



## SKIPPI (5. Juni 2014)

Guten Morgen 

Noch mal bzgl. Platz: es ist so gut wie keiner mehr!

Auf den Bildern seht ihr, dass ich an meinem Wohnzimmerfenster stehe. Das Kopfsteinpflaster hinter dem Teich gehört zur ca. 3m tiefer liegenden Straße. 
Da ist wirklich nicht mehr viel zu machen an der Teichgröße.


----------



## Gartenteichumbauer (5. Juni 2014)

Doch doch Skippi,

zwischen Mauer und Teich ist jede Menge Platz (so es den geht). Diese Stelle dürfte für den Rasenmäher schwer zugänglich sein. Machst Du dort Kies hin und Ordentlich Schilf Iris,... Dann hast Du einen schönen natürlichen Hintergrund für den Teich. 

Allerdings scheint scheint dort ein großer Baum zu stehen? 

Aber die Stelle wäre gut und würde die ein Problem nehmen, nämlich dahinten Rasen mähen zu müssen.


----------



## SKIPPI (5. Juni 2014)

Also zwischen Haus und Teich muss man schon noch langgehen können. Da soll erst noch Drainage verlegt werden und dann ein vernünftiger Weg gepflastert werden. 
Ja, da steht ein großer Baum. Mehrere sogar. Ist eine Allee aus __ Linden unsere Staße. 
Und Rasen mähen ist für meinen Schubkarrenschieber das Größte! Also ein wenig davon muss ich ihm schon lassen!


----------



## Gartenteichumbauer (5. Juni 2014)

Hallo Skippi,

ich meinte den schmalen Streifen hinter dem Teich. Ich habe es sicher falsch erkannt, da ist keine Mauer, sondern die Straße zu sehen. 

Auf jeden Fall wirkt mir der schmale Streifen recht unzugänglich für den Rasenmäher. Das Bild kann auch täuschen.


----------



## ina1912 (5. Juni 2014)

Moin Skippi!
Ich finds gut so wie Du es gemacht hast, und was nicht hinpasst, das geht eben halt nicht. Warte ab, bis die Pflanzen richtig schießen und bluehen, und vielleicht hast Du ja Gelegenheit außerhalb von Baumaerkten durch kleine private Staudengaertnereien, Hoflaeden oder Wochenmärkte zu bummeln, da kann man durchaus schoene Sorten von Sumpfstauden zu Schnaeppchenpreisen finden, vor allem weil die nicht aus Massenproduktion im Gewächshaus kommen, sondern klimaerprobt aus heimischen Gärten! ein bisschen was passt ja noch rein in den Teich 

lg ina


----------



## Gartenteichumbauer (5. Juni 2014)

... ich hab es wirklich falsch gesehen, die Sonne hat zu sehr aufs Notbuch geschienen. 
Fals das jetzt als Ausrede durchgeht...


----------



## krallowa (5. Juni 2014)

Setz deine Heissner Filterkiste ein und schau was passiert, aber eine gut funktionierende Biologie im Teich ist schon die halbe Miete.
Wenn man mal zurückschaut wie du am Anfang deine "Pfütze" basteln wolltest und nun einen schönen Teich gebaut hast, Hut ab.
Ist schön geworden, ist größer geworden und irgendwann ist auch mal gut.
Lass jetzt mal Ruhe einkehren, es gibt sicher noch viele große und kleine Projekte im Garten die auf dich und den Schubkarrenschieber warten.
Also immer fleißig und lass Bilder sehen.


----------



## Goldkäferchen (5. Juni 2014)

Hallo, Skippi,
hab ich da nicht mal was von einer Buchsbaumzucht gelesen, die Du anfangen wolltest?
Paß bloß auf, daß Du von dem Teichvirus, der Dich ja erfolgreich befallen hat, nicht auch noch vom "Buchsbaumvirus" heimgesucht wirst 
So ist es mir jedenfalls ergangen....und guckst Du, was daraus geworden ist.
Gruß
Goldkäferchen


----------



## SKIPPI (8. Juni 2014)

Ooohhh!  Aber bis die bei mir so weit sind werden wihl noch einige Jahre ins Land gehen... Erstmal muss ich die Kleinteile über diese heißen Tage retten!

Heiß ist überhaupt das Stichwort! Habe eben erstmal meine Füße im Teich gekühlt und die kleinen Elis und Lieschen kamen aus allen Richtungen angeschwommen. Was für neugierige Fischis! 
Vielleicht könnt ihr sie ja erkennen...


----------

